# Beztēma >  13. janvāra grautiņš

## Mairis

Nu, kādi jums viedokļi par šito visu?
Manuprāt urlas un nariki mazliet bija pārspīlējuši ar tām demolācijām. Nesaprotu, kam tas bija vajadzīgs? Kāpēc vajadzēja demolēt policijas mašīnas?
Vajadzēja iet sist tos deputātus.

----------


## Delfins

biju epicentrā.
pasākums patika, bet protam, ka neatbalstu tādu demolāciju.. vismaz ne veikalu un apkārtnes. Jā, saeimu apmēta mazliet - ir ok, labi ka nebija molotova kokteiļi.. bet anyway, "dūres parādīt vajadzēja".. tā tas ir praktiski, ka pie mums melno darbu dara tieši urliķi, un neapskaužu jamos, jo atkal viņus aprunās.

----------


## Budzis

Apmētāt Saeimas namu galīgi nav OK! Saeimas nams ir viens no Latvijas valsts simboliem neatkarīgi no Saeimas sastāva. Tik pat labi var Brīvības pieminekli apmētāt tikai tāpēc ka kāds nevēlams politiķis pie tā noliek ziedus. Turklāt tos, kas apdraudēja apkārtējo veselību un dzīvību, manuprāt, policistiem vajadzēja ņemt pie dziesmas tā lai, aizmirstu rīts ir vai vakars. 
Iedomājieties, iemest akmeni logā un nosist, piemēram, apkopēju, kas tajā brīdi sūri pelna maizi. Dikti nu palīdzēs tikt arā no krīzes.

----------


## Delfins

Paskaties kas notiek grieķijā viena jaunieša nāves dēļ..
A šeit drīzumā tiks panākts to, ka lielākā daļa ģimeņu bankrotēs vai būs tuvu tam, bet pensionāri mirs dēļ tā, ka nevar zāles nopirkt un maizīti.

Politiķi kaut arī runā, ka nesīs atbildību, reāli viņi neko "neatbild". Patiesībā cietumā vajadzētu likt.

----------


## malacis

> Kā aņukā:
> Protestētāji ieņēmuši Latvijas Balzāma veikalu.... Un joprojām nespēj nodefinēt savas prasības


 (c) Boldriks no zābaku foruma

----------


## dmd

> Apmētāt Saeimas namu galīgi nav OK! Saeimas nams ir viens no Latvijas valsts simboliem neatkarīgi no Saeimas sastāva.


 skumji atceroties, ka pirms gadiem mūsu pašu tauta *sargāja* šo namu.




> Paskaties kas notiek grieķijā viena jaunieša nāves dēļ..
> A šeit drīzumā tiks panākts to, ka lielākā daļa ģimeņu bankrotēs vai būs tuvu tam, bet pensionāri mirs dēļ tā, ka nevar zāles nopirkt un maizīti.


 protams, nodemolējot veikalus, līdzcilvēku automašīnas un ēkas, tiek panākts vispārējs uzplaukums. dajoš, aiziešu un protestējot sadauzīšu tavējo, kā arī izdemolēšu laboratoriju. domāju, ka būsi priecīgs par "dūres parādīt vajadzēja" un piedzīvosi vispārēju uzplaukumu  :: 

un nejau politiķi maksās par saimas un policijas auto sakopšanu. tu un es, no nodokļiem. sausais rezultāts grautiņiem - iedzīvotāji mīnusos, un laimīgi, ka tas nav viņu īpašums, kas izdemolēts.

principā demonstrācija kārtējo reizi parādīja, ka cilvēks barā: iq<zābaks.

tāpatās arī jaukie mērķi, atlaist saemu... protams, labos apstākļos to var kādas pāris reizes izdarīt, lai čaļi zin, ka nav tik imūni, bet patreiz ir sūdi, un sūdu gadījumā vispirms ir tie jāatrisina, un pēc tam var meklēt, kuram pa seju pienākas. nu atlaistu, forši. un ko liktu vietā? ko tu ieteiktu? (uz šo jautājumu es gribētu arī atbildi  ::  )

----------


## Texx

Biju tur uz vietas. Kā man likās nekārtības izvērsās plašumā, jo policija savlaicīgi nereaģēja vai nu nebija pietiekoši papildspēku jeb kā izskanēja nebija pavēles izklīdināt. Situācija pie balzāma veikala bija tāda, ka policisti kā mūris stāvēja pārsimts metru attālumā un daži "cīnītāji" ziņkārīgo pūlī slinki sita logus un lēnām tukšoja dzērienu veikalu. Jāatzīst, ka citas mašīnas, izņemot policijas transportu, neviens nedemolēja. Sliktākajā gadījumā kāds akmenis varēja uzkrist, jo tie metēji lielākoties bija piedzērušies. Mans viedoklis kāpēc tas šādi izvērsās: 
1) Sapulce notika vakarā, kad visi, kas gribēja pēc darba un mācībām varēja uz to paspēt; 
2) Sapulces laikā tika lietots alkohols un, kad tā beidzās, daudzi bija pašā "labākajā" kondicijā; 
3) Masu mediju pamātīgā reklāma un ziņas par aicinājumu rīkot nekārtības bija dzirdējis katrs; 
3) Policija savlaicīgi neparādīja savu spēku un nesavaldīja vandāļus jau pie Saeimas.

Katrā gadījumā situācija uz vietas nebija tik briesmīgā, kā tas varēja likties redzot pa TV. Tauta vienkārši paplosījās, un daudziem bija interesanti kā tas izvērtīsies, jo nekas tāds pie mums nebija pieredzēts. Katrā gadījumā ceru, ka cietušie ir apdrošināti un neviena veselībai nekas nopietns nedraud. Paplosijāmies un pietiek.

----------


## Vinchi

Kāda jēga no demonstrācijas domu laukumā. Demonstrāciju vajadzēja pie Šķēles mājas jo deputāti dara tikai to ko liek sponsori  ::

----------


## Delfins

> principā demonstrācija kārtējo reizi parādīja, ka cilvēks barā: iq<zābaks.


 es 100% tevi saprotu un pilnībā piekrītu, bet ja tavu naudiņu iztērē ne tiem mērķiem (sabiedrības labad), un valstsvīri (joprojām) nesaprot un ir (bezgalīgas) nekauņas.. sorry. Tur tiešām tik dūrei spēks... oldschool problēmu risināšana.

----------


## juris90

> Nu, kādi jums viedokļi par šito visu?
> Manuprāt urlas un nariki mazliet bija pārspīlējuši ar tām demolācijām. Nesaprotu, kam tas bija vajadzīgs? Kāpēc vajadzēja demolēt policijas mašīnas?
> Vajadzēja iet sist tos deputātus.


 es uzskatu ka tas bija vajadzigs, jo vinji citadi mūs neredzamos cilvēkus neņēma vērā, vajadzeja vinjiem paradit uz ko mes bijam spejigi. vot to balzama veikalu un citus veikalus un policistu mašīnas es uzskatu ka gan nevajadzeja aiztikt, jo vinji nau ne pie kā vainīgi.  cik dzirdēju tad šo sestdien tiek planots lielaks grautiņš, sakas laikam 12.00 
pats galvenais ir tas ka ''mēs'', jo es ari tur biju lidz grautiņam, gribēto sasniedzām, jo zatlers jau saeimai izteica ultimātu.   ::

----------


## Mairis

Njā, bet vai Zatlers izdarīs tā, kā teica, arī ir liels jautājums. Vajag aiziet dienā un iedot Godmanim barā pa redeli, tad, kad neviena menta nav klāt, h** atradīsi pēc tam vainīgos.

----------


## dmd

es tikai gribētu atgādināt, ka arī drošības policija lasa forumus (ar ļoti reāliem precedentiem, ierodoties firmu atrašanās vietās, un palūdzot (he he) padzēst postus biki un tā), tā kā domājiet, ko rakstat  :: 

nu, un ko mēs vēlēsim, ja naherizēs saemu? kas ir tādi labi kandidāti, ko varētu savēlēt? nu tādus, nepopulistiskus? (nu, es gribu tomēr sagaidīt kaut vienu atbildi no malačiem, kam liekas, ka saema nekavējoties jānaherizē'n'stuff)

----------


## Delfins

> Njā, bet vai Zatlers izdarīs tā, kā teica, arī ir liels jautājums.


 Tur jau viss ir pateikts - saeima praktiski publiski apsmeja prezidenta (padomnieku) ultimātu. Takš ziņās rādīja. Man pēc šādiem tekstiem gribās vēl lielāku grautiņu.

----------


## guguce

Es savu akmeni domāju nodot tieši rokās, vai apsargam, lai atdod adresātam. Sliktākā gadījumā var kraut kaudzi pie ēkas.

----------


## Delfins

Lietuvā sācies tas pats... tā kā demolēšana ir laba lieta, kad valstsvīri nesaprot vārdus.

----------


## Raimonds1

taisīja parādus valdība, taisīja parādus tauta
mediji grāba piķi par kredītu reklāmām
visādi padomdevēji deva ekonomiski gudrus padomus, prognozēja nākotni
atbraucām

domāju - nu tagad mierīgi, punktu pa punktam, tautai saprotami - kāpēc tā, kāpēc šitā, kurs kurā brīdī ko sačakarēja, samuldēja 100 000 kredītņēmajiem, kurā brīdī glābēji nepamanija gudros ārzemju padomus un ""ieteikumus"" valdībām

pamodos
šnabene izdemolēta, Vecrīgā logi izsisti, meklēs, kurš meta akmeņus

nevis
Sarkozī piemēram, rosināja izveidot kantori, kas uzpasē, lai šādi kredītu burbuļa procesi nenotiek. Kas par to tagad te Latvija uztraucas - būs tas kantoris, nebūs? Būs efektīvs - būs kārtējā papļāpātuve? 
80% gadījumu parādnieki paši radījuši sev problēmas
http://apollo.lv/portal/news/articles/146348
Tikai aptuveni 20% no finansiālās grūtībā nonākušajiem Latvijas parādniekiem ir tādi, kuri šādā situācijā ir nokļuvuši objektīvu apstākļu dēļ, zaudējot darbu, veselību u.tml, bet pārējā daļa pati ir radījusi sev problēmas, neapdomīgi aizņemoties un dzīvojot pāri saviem līdzekļiem. šogad ievērojami palielinājies parādnieku īpatsvars 20 līdz 25 gadus vecu iedzīvotāju grupā. Jauniešu līdz 30 gadiem ir gandrīz trešdaļa no visiem parādniekiem. «Jauniem cilvēkiem raksturīgākie parādi ir par mobilajiem telefoniem, telefonu rēķiniem, elektrotehniku, arī automašīnām. «Cilvēks kredītā iegādājies dārgu dzīvokli, brauc ar «Porsche», kas ir augsta sociālā statusa atribūti, bet seguma tam nav, jo karjeras un izglītības rādītāji nav atbilstoši. Cilvēks ieguvis tikai vidējo vai, labākajā gadījumā, koledžas izglītību. Šādas disproporcijas nebūtu iedomājamas attīstītajās rietumvalstīs, bet mums ir ļoti izplatītas, un tieši šādi cilvēki ļoti bieži nonāk parādnieku sarakstos.»
http://www.politika.lv/index.php?id=16961
   kā rodas krīze
Diena -  Smadzeņu aizplūde nāk par labu, Ž.P.Lēmans, D, 20.03.03

----------


## Delfins

bet tas bija valsts uzdevums, kontrolēt situāciju valstī, nevis "situāciju savā kabatā". Tā teikt - turēt roku uz pulsa... iedeva tautai "kofeīnu", tā uzķērās.. un viss sabruka.

Krīze jau ir visā pasaulē, diemžēl. Gribot-negribot, sāc domāt, ka līdz 3WW nebūs tālu.

----------


## andrievs

Ak bērniņi, bērniņi!
Ko lai dara - Latvijā izaugusi paaudze, kas rakstīt iemācījusies, bet asinis uz dzīvības mēra tikai ar iespēju tās uzčītot.
Lai cik bija nejēdzīga padomijas armija, no tās bija arī vērtīgs "mantojums" - 18 gadīgajiem, piedzīvojumu alkstošajiem ātri iepravijās mozgas - un ne jau ar spēku.   80-82 gadā mani pa pus gadu apmācīja un lika dienēt par medicīnas seržantu. Bija jautrīši, kam trakoti gribējās Doom-ot, kaut tādu nosaukumu protams nezināja - forši bija, ka varēja labrātīgi pieteikties. 
Manas armijas profesijas specifika bija, ka jālien pie ievainotajiem jau pēc kaujas. Snaiperiem mūsējie īpaši "garšoja".  Lielāko vairumu brīvprātīgo Doom-ošanas entuziastu dabīgās atlases ceļā "izravēja". 
Man gan pašam tas gāja secen - man pietika ar to vien, kā 21 gada vecumā turēt uz rokām 18 gadīgu pusi, kurš izdzisa pēc sitiena ar vārtu caurulēm, kurās ietesās cits jaunulis, kam veči lika ar bruņutransportieri braukt pēc ugunsūdens. 
Pirms 18 gadiem uz Barikādēm  20-25-gadīgajiem nekāda "ekstrēma" neprasijās.

Papriecājieties, papriecājieties - ar iestatīšanu jau iestāstīt nevar.  Pasaule ir racionāla - pāri palikušie nedaudz sasprings uz vairošanos un cilvēce dzīvos tālāk mierīgāk.

----------


## dmd

> tā kā demolēšana ir laba lieta, kad valstsvīri nesaprot vārdus.


 10000latu par izdauzītajiem logiem un puikiņs bez acs. sasniegums = liels, patiesi. uz piekšu, komrād, tu padarīsi pasauli labāku. [/sarcasm]

----------


## Budzis

Esmu lepns, ka ir gana daudz tautiešu, kas nosoda vandāļus. Cerams, ka kāds dabūs iespēju 8 gadus padomāt. 
Pretējā gadījumā - kam tad mums republika un demokrātija, ja godīgu(uzsvars uz godīgu) vēlēšanu rezultātus var piedzīt ar grautiņiem. 

Runājos par tēmu "atlaist  Saeimu".
Laiku pa laikam iedomājos, kas tie ir par cilvēkiem kas balso par TP/LLP un co? Kad kādreiz runājam ar paziņām, neviens neatzīstas  ::  , bet gandrīz visās vēlēšanās TP ir bijusi 1. vai 2. vai 3. vietā. Var jau dusmoties uz Godmani vai Kalvīti ,  bet līdzvainīgi ir arī tie, kas par viņiem balsojuši, pie tam ar diezgan lielu regularitāti. Pie vainas, protams, arī tie, kas vēlēšanās vispār nav piedalījušies, jo tādā veidā pieļauj, ka, pieņemsim, neapzinīgā,  mazākuma  pārstāvji uzvar. Es neesmu vīlies Godmanī vai Kalvītī vai esošajā valdībā, jo neko labu arī negaidīju. Viņu rīcības izskaidrojums ir tikai viens - tāpat ievēlēs. Un tur mēs ar demonstrācijām vai vēl mazāk grautiņiem, nevaram darīt. Jāciena citu brīva izvēle.
Pirms 10 gadiem likās, ka ar TP un Šķēli ir cauri (tāpat kā ar pārējiem to laiku varoņiem). Nekā. Pirms iepriekšējām vēlēšanām biju pārliecināts- nu tagad gan būs cauri, sastrādāts tik daudz, ka vispār neatradīsies neviens, kas balso. Sāksies baltas dienas Latvijai.  Rezultāts ir tāds kāds nu ir.

----------


## Delfins

Manas prognozes, drīzumā nevienai valstij nebūs baltās dienas... tā kā te strīdīgs jautājums. Baltās dienas būs tikai konkrētam slānim.

Un jā, par tiem vandāļu nosodītājiem - taisnība jums ir, demolēšana slikti, bet arī situācija "sēžu mājās (kurš nu siltā istabā, vai zem segas), mani drāž dupsī, pagaidām man ir labi, neviens nesit...", pienāk laiks, jūs izmet kā vecu lupatu un rodas "nekam nevajadzīgas maukas" sajūta... bēdīgi... padomājiet nedaudz dziļāk, nevis grozaties apkārt demokrātijas terminiem..

----------


## Budzis

Mājās nav jāsēž vēlēšanu un referendumu dienās, bet ja iespēju palaiž vējā (un Latvijā tā ir svaigi palaista), tad ko tur daudz pēc tam vicināt dūres. Ja tiešām enerģiju nav kur likt, tad vajag dibināt savu partiju  vai izglītot līdzpilsoņus nebalsot par partijām  vadoties pēc reklāmu biežuma pirms vēlēšanām. Vismaz lai nākamajā reizē būtu progress.

Jautājums Delfinam - par ko iesaki balsot (jo tas ir vienīgais likumīgais veids kā Latvijā tiek veidots parlaments un atbilsoši valdība) ja rīt būtu vēlēšanas?

Liela problēma manuprāt ir, ka krievu laikos tautai izaudzis trekns fenderētāju slānis (dažāda kalibra, protams), kas šķiet arī atražojas.

----------


## Delfins

Es nevaru atbildēt uz tavu jautājumu - par ko balsot, jo tiešām pēdējos 6..7 gadus neesmu balsojis, jo neesmu redzējis nevienu, par ko būtu vērts balsot.. diemžēl  ::    A tas, ka citi balso par TP un t.t.  es arī nevari aizliegt..

----------


## zzz

Opssss. Delfiin, ja nu tev absoluuti nav par ko balsot, tad tev nav arii nekaada moraalaa pamata mest akmenjus un censties nogaazt pashreizeejos.

Uz anarhiju kaa valsts paarvaldes formu tauta neparakstiisies un permanentaa revoluucija bija apmeeram trocka ideja. Tikai shis visus zaj@bal tik taalu, ka vinja pasha partijas liidzgaitnieks josifs visarionovichs noorganizeeja shim ar leduscirvi pa chainjiku.

Tev atliek ar steigu pasham taisiit taadu partiju, kura atbilst tavaam prasiibaam.

----------


## guguce

Godmanis (13.01.09) : ,,Jūs nesaprotat kādā valstī *mēs* dzīvojam!''

----------


## Epis

Skaidrs ir viens ka nākotnē dzīves līmenis kritīsies, jo redz mana paaudze un manu vecāku paaudze būs notralinājusi visus zemes Fosīlos energo resursus un nākošām papaudzēm tā dzīve būs stipri vien smagāka ieskaitot manas vecumdienas, varbūt nākošajos 5-10 gados būs vēl viens pasaules mēroga ekonomiskais uzplaukuma cikls (uz vēl palikušās lētās naftas rēķina), bet tas arī būs pēdējais (ja vispār būs) un naftai pazūdot tā dzīve stipri vien slīdēs uz leju, un varbūt te kāds gudri runās ka vēja ģenerātori, un citi alternatīvie savā sarežotās enerģijas cenā tuvojās fosīlai, bet jāatcerās tas ka šodien tās tehnoloģijas tiek taisītas no lētās fosīlās enerģijas, kad sāks taisīt pilnīgi visu no atjaunojamās enerģijas tad tā ģenerātora, saules baču cena būs krietni vien lielāka !!!
mums latvijā vispār dzīve būs arī pēc 20 gadiem tīri normāla jo mums ir Pļaviņu HES kas dod enerīju nahaļavu  ::  + gāzes krātuve + kūdras dafiga,(meži arī dafiga ko cirst) tākā nebūs tā ka paliksim pie sasistas siles, un nākotnē iespējams ka šeit LV tā dzīve būs krietni vien labāka nekā citur pasaulē kuriem nebūs tādi lēti piejami energoresursi !! vienīgi vaig noslēgt savlaicīgi robežas lai šeit nelien iekšā visādi citi iezemieši no nabagvalstīm, savādāk ja šeit salīdīs kādi 4-5miljoni iezemieši tad tā dzīves kvalitāte 3kārši kritīsies, ja to izdosies noturēt tad šeit reāli kvalitātīvi varēs dzīvot kādi 1-1.5miljoni cilvēku (vairāk nevaig jo nebūs resursu, jo ir tā ka jo vairāk cilvēku jo sliktāka dzīves kvalitāte !!! )

par politiku tad es balsoju vienmēr un pašlaik esu arī apmierināts ar pagājšās vēlēšanās izdarīto izvēli, jo man galvenais kritērījs, lai cilvēks kārtīgi strādātu, viņam būtu ilgtermiņa plāni, kas vērsti uz attīstību, biznesu, un esu gatavs pievērst acis uz kautkādām tur sīkām nelikumībām korupcīju, jo būsim reāli godīgi strādājot ievērojot visus likumus vispār ir grūti kautko izdarīt, un es pagājšreiz balsoju par šlesera partīju, man patīk šlesera darba rezultāti, un tas ka viņam ir iltermiņa plāni, un visi tie skandāli tā ir normāla lieta jo var jau atrast kur piekasītes jebkuram un jo vairāk strādā, dara jo vairāk kļūdu un arī iespēj piekasītes, un tikai tiem kas neko nedara nav arī kur piekasītes, un tas pats arī par Godmani viņš strādā kā traks (salīdzinot ar kalvīti) un lai kādi arī būtu tie darba rezultāti galvenais ka cilvēks cenšās un strādā.
Ja būs jaunas vēlēšanas tad skatīšos, izvērtēšu vai ir kāds politiskais spēks kurā ir cilvēki kas gatavi nopietni 24h/d smagi strādāt pirmkārt valsta labā un arī savas kabatas labā, jo būsim reāli jebkurš par savu darbu grib attiecīgu attalgojumu kas manā skatījumā būtu kāds % no nopelnītās naudas, bet ir arī jāmāk pašam novērtēt savs darbs.

----------


## zzz

Normaaaliiii. Redz, chalji, intereseejaaties, kas tie taadi par kretiiniem, kas par cuukgjiimjiem balso? Sheku reku eksemplaars - epiitis, blja.

----------


## Budzis

Jā....Tagad ja tā padomā, Godmanis nebūs velti kameras priekšā pūtis, stenējis un šķobījies, jo daudziem ir radies iespaids, ka viņš redz strādā (ieskaitot Epi), lai gan paši nav ne  Godmaņa asistenti, ne šoferi, lai zinātu, ko pa dienu viņš dara, lai Panorāmā izskatītos sāpju pilns par Latvijas likteni. 
Godmaņa vienīgais darbs, kas bija jāpadara, bija jāatlasa ja ne ministrus, tad vismaz sakarīgus un galvenais uzticamus padomniekus, lai visā nebūtu pašam jāiedziļinās, jo tāpat vienam cilvēkam nav lemts visu līdz kaulam izprast. Un tas bija uzreiz pēc iecelšanas premjera amatā jāizdara. Tad nebūtu "teijāteris" jāspēlē.

----------


## Epis

man ir arī savs uzksats par GODĪGU sistēmu : 
vispār šādā veidā kā tagat notiek lēmumu pieņemšana nav nekādas cerības ka kautkas pat teorētiski varētu notikt godīgi un tautas intresēs, jo ja viens cilvēks vai kāda patstāvīgā komisija pieņem lēmumus tad skaidrs ka tur būs korupcija, kukuļi un jebkurš jaunais politiskais spēks kas nāks esošā vietā laika gaitā nokorumpēsies jo tāda vienkārši ir cilvēka "daba". 

Lūk mana GOdīgā sistēma būtu šāda ka lēmumus par lielām naudas summām un nopietniem valsts mēroga projektiem (arī visādos valsts uzņēmumos) pieņemtu kādi ~13 no tautas nejauši izvēlēti PILSOŅI (protams pilngadīgi) un tad slēgtā telpā, bez nekādiem saziņas līdzekļiem ar tiesībām pieprasīt visādus Ekspertu matreālus par attiecīgo tēmu arī pieņemtu kopīgu lēmumu. 

un nav ko uzskatīt ka TAUTA ir stūlba un nav spējīga pieņemt atbildīgus lēmumus. un uz šādām sēdēm pilsoņiem vaidzētu ierasties OBLIGĀTI, ja nē tad SODS (naudā vai sabiedriskie darbi to var izdomāt) un tad nevienam nebūs tiesības teikt ka kautkas tika pieņemts ne tā kā vaig, jo pieņema pate tauta ! 
vai arī taisīt vēlēšanas par tiem lēmumiem Internetā balsojot ar elektronisko parakstu cilvēkiem kas iepriekš pieteikušies un jūtās ka ir pietiekoši zinoši attiecīgājā specialitātē, kautkas līdzīgs strādā Igaunījā par visādiem priekšlikumiem ko kā labāk darīt.

kamēr nestrādā tāda pēc mana prātā godīga sistēma tikmēr es vēlēšanās izvēlos tos korumpantus kas vismaz tautai kautkādu labumu ness, un ir ar kautkādiem iltermiņa plāniem, un vismaz mēģina, vai labi imitē ka strādā.  ::

----------


## vecteevs

Epifaanija sodien iipashi  kapronu sapiipeejies vai suudus saeedies !

----------


## Vikings

> (meži arī dafiga ko cirst)


 A vot par šito tekstu gribās sadot pa seju tā lai tas aizmirstas.

----------


## andrievs

> 1.    ... lēmumus par .. valsts mēroga ... no tautas nejauši izvēlēti PILSOŅI (protams pilngadīgi) un tad ...
> 2.   ...un nav ko uzskatīt ka TAUTA ir stūlba....
> 3.   ...pilsoņiem vaidzētu ierasties OBLIGĀTI, ja nē tad SODS (naudā vai sabiedriskie darbi to var izdomāt)...


 Ja Tu, Elpi, mācētu ne tikai gari rakstīt, bet arī daudz lasītu, tad zinātu,ka:
1. un 2. punkts 70 gadus atpakaļ jau tika mēģināts realizēt un tā definīcija bija - "každaja kuharka možet upravļatj gosudarstvom" 
par 3. punktu rūpējās NKVD un Gulags.
Viņiem tiešām bija panākumi!!!

Vēl pārdomām piebildīšu, ka pēdējās ziņas par to, ka demokrātija strādā perfekti, ir atrodamas tikai antīkās Ģrieķijas papīros.
Tur bija tāda nianse - vēlēt drīkstēja tikai tie, kuriem ir īpašums, jo viņi vēlēja atbildīgi. Neveiksmīga izvēle nozīmēja neizbēgamus zaudējumus. 
Kopš brīža, kad atcerējās par Ģrieķu izdomājumu, bet vēlēt nolēma atļaut visiem, 90% gadījumu izvēli nosaka tie, kuriem ir pofigs, vai šorīt apsolītā bet vēl nedabūtā kortelīša iespaids.

----------


## Epis

nav laika rakties pasaules politiskajā vēsturē, jo šodien situācija ir savādāka, agrāk nebīj ne tehnoloģiju ne arī komunikācijas iespēju kā telefons, internets, rādio,TV, tākā vecie paņēmieni arī nav īsti efektīvi un pārāk demokrātiski.

par to sengrieķu piemēru ka vēlē tikai tie kam ir īpašums ir tāds pārāk izplūdis jēdziens, jo īpašumi ir dazādi ar dažādām vērtībām, un tad noteikti ka viņiem grieķījā bīja kāds vērtību limits pēc kura varēji iet vēlēt, un tas jau līdzinātos tā kad bagātiem ir tiesības vēlēt bet nabagiem jātur mute ciet un šitā sistēma nav demokrātiska.

to ka jādod iespēja nopietnos priekšlikumos vēlēt sabiedrībai, tas ir fakts, bet no otras puses rīkot vēlēšanas tradicionālā veidā ir pārāk dārgi, tādēļ jāķerās klāt pie modernajām tehnoloģijām internetam un tad tur varētu uztaisīt vēlēšanas mājaslapu un nedēļā ja būtu 2vi projekti par kuriem varētu vēlēt, atdot savu balsi, tad tas man personīgi nekādas pārāk lielas grūtības nesagādātu un tad varētu brīvprātīgi vēlēt (gribi vēlē gribi nevēlē, jo tas cilvēku saits kas piedalītos būtu mērāms desmitos tūkstošu, un tad nebūtu vaidzība pēc kautkādas cilvēku komisījas kas kautko neatkarīgi nolemtu, jo lēmumu pieņemtu tauta, vismaz tā tautas daļa kurai tas jautājums intresē un ir aktuāls, ja kas Igaunījā viņi jau var piedalīties vēlēšanās, referendumos ar tām elektroniskajām kartēm, mums arī beidzot vaidzētu šo tehnoloģiju padarīt parastam cilvēkam piejamu (cenas ziņā), un man liekās ka šeit LV neviens šīs tehnologījas neievieš, jo tie politiķi baidās ka tad ātri vai vēlu tauta pieprasīs arī vēlēšanas elektroniski, un referendumus, + iespēju lemt par tādiem svarīgiem lēmumiem kā tā "koncertzāle, gaismas Pils, dienvid tilts, un citiem lielajiem daudzmiljonu projektiem kas tiek maksāti no tautas naudas, un arī likumiem kā PVN pacelšana, vai pretēji samazināšana  ::  (es būtu par vispārēju nodokļu samazināšanu  ::  ).

----------


## Raimonds1

cik nu es zinu par visu šito, tad ir vismaz dažas problēmas
1.  Tautai ne velna nav priekšstata par ilgtermiņa lēmumiem un to vērtēšanas kritērijiem, kriteriji ir tādi prasti - socdarbinieks parunā ar tantītēm, značit labs cilvēks, komponists raksta labu mūziku - arī, jauns cilvēks klausās pareizo mūziku vai prot braukt ar skrituļdēli - jēeē, jabalso.  Kāds tam sakars ar sarežģītu ilgtermiņa lēmumu pieņemsanas kvalitāti - da nekāds, cik tas, ka tādu cilveku, ja tam patieks oprieksā, kas jadara - ja viņš veiks pareizu darbību, vairāk klausīsies un varbūt daris pareizas lietas.
2. Mediji - avīzes, žurnālīši, tv, radio nevelna tautai šo izveli nepadara kvalitātīvāku, tikai vieglāku. Vērtīgie priekšlikumi, piemēram, iepriekšējas vēlešanā bažas par ekonomikas struktūru ( nekustamie topā),  ieteikums negrābt kredītus ceļojumiem un nekustamajam un bažas par izglītības struktūru par labu kupi-prodaj speciem  ir tikai vieni no 1000 citu, kuri ir iesaiņoti labāk un uz kuriem pavelkas.
3. Primitīvisma kultivēšana degradē jebkādu sabiedrisku diskusiju un padara argumentus pliekanus un tizlus - sēdes laikā uzēd konfekti no zelta papīrīsa - jēē, tas ir arguments, no tā paša kantora nosauc naftu un gāzi par ogļhidratiem, sajauc megavatus ar kilovatiem - ne, to mēs nesaprotam .
4. Cenzūra medijos reāli nosaka domāšanas veidu un to, kuri argumenti tiks izmantoti.

faktiski, lai situāciju labotu, vajag gudru vidējo vēlētāju un kādu, kas par to procesu maksā. Vai arī aktieru komandu, kas savāc balsis un tad godprātīgi paiet malā un/vai pieaicina vai noalgo reālus ekspertus.  Pa starpu tiem 3 vai 4 gadiem vēl vajag vispārēji atzītus kritērijus, kad lietas iet pareizi un kad nē. Piemeram, reālu lauku Madi, kas besījas par to, ka mazdēlam lauku  skolā nav fizika jau trešo dienu.
Starp citu, augšminētais Ošleja teksts cik % ir 1. zināms 2. saprotams 3. tiek tālak apdomats un tiek meklēta papildus info, lai vērtētu priekšlikumu, mediju un pārvaldes kvalitāti utt.?

----------


## Epis

par tavu raimond 1. punktu varu teikt to ka pagaidām tur neko nevar darīt ka mums to gudro cilvēku ir tik maz un pārsvarā pamat pūlis ir padumā, neintresējās pa politiku, un vispār kas notiek latvijā, turpretī es katru vakaru jau pēdējos 5gadus skatos 8. ziņas + iespēju robežās politiskos raidījumus kā "kas notiek Latvijā" un domāju līdzi un protams ka pirms 4-5 gadiem es jau zināju ka pienāks tāds brīdis kad NI burbulis plīsīs, haļavnie kredīti beigsies un naksies atgriezties pie vecās dzīves kad importēja tik cik eksportēja, un tērēja tik cik reāli nopelnīja nevis kredītā paņēma. 

Atbilde uz jautājumu: kādēļ cilvēki neintresējās par politiku un ir tik nekompetenti šādos iltermiņa jautājumos ?  ir tāda kad viņiem nav motivācijas to darīt, jo viņiem praktiski nav nekādas ietekmes (izņemot reizi 4 gados!) uz politiku, tādēļ daudzi atmet ar roku un uzspļauj politikai un pieņem tādu dzīves modeli kādu rāda paši politiķi (strāt savas kabatas labā, ņemt ja dod, pofig tautu, un līdzcilvēkus, galvenais ka man ir labi utt..) 

Kā mainīt situāciju, jeb kā panākt to lai situācija mainītos pate pa sevīm bez papildus resursiem (reklāmas, naudas) un ārējiem stimuliem, kā šī Ek.krīze, dziļā depresīja kas tautu noliek pie zemes, proti kā panākt to ilgtermiņa stabilo dzīvi, un gudros lēmumus ?? 
Ir tikai viens veids un tas ir radīt Tādu Likumu pamat Platformu, kura motivētu pilnigi visus cilvēku piedalīties politiskos processos, būt sociāli atbildīgiem, tai pat laikā saglabājot brīvu izvēli piedalītes vai nē, un to var panākt tikai tad ja dod cilvēkam iespēju tiešā veidā piedalītes lēmumu pieņemšanas processā (balsojot) biežāk kā 1 reizi mēnesī, savādāk ja balsošana notiks retāk (kā tagat ik pa 4 gadiem) cilvēki aizmirsīs un viņu smadzenes ierūsēs, atrofēsies, bet ja būs jāpakustina pelēkā viela reizi mēnesī tad smadzenes var pat uztrenēt tādā līmenī ka sāc kautko jau saprast un izvērēt kas kā!, 
 un vienīgā iespēja kā varētu iesaistīt tik lielas tautas masas šādās biežās balsošanās ir izmantojot Lētu, drošu, visiem piejamu komunikācijas veidu kas ir internets, (ja grib var arī telefona balsojumus taisīt, bet pagaidām identitāti telefona balsojumā var noteikt tikai tiem kas lieto mobīlos ar patstāvīgo pieslēgumu (mājas telefons, un priekšapmaksas kartes negarantē identitāti) tākā reāl atliek tikai internets un tās ID kartes (kā pase), kam nav internets lai iet pie draugiem,paziņām,un citur kur ir kompis un intrnets.

protams ka tās idejas kuras es te izdomāju nav kā akmenī iecirstas, un arī ir bez zinātniska pamatojuma, tākā esu atvērts diskusījām un citiem variantiem (kas līdzīgi manis minētajiem).

----------


## vecteevs

Pēdējais laiks epifānijai interesēties par ortogrāfiju, rakstīt nepratējs spriedīs par politiku  ibio   ::  .

----------


## guguce

Es domāju tā. 
1. Katram pieaugušam iedod elektronisko parakstu, kā Igaunijā, par brīvu.
2. Saeimas vietā kādi ~20 tautas ievēlēti un atsaucami juristi ar likumdošanas iniciatīvu.
3. Radiokanāls, kur notiek apspriesšana.
4. Kam interesē klausās un balso ar mobilo vai internetā.
5. Ievēl juristus pēc teritoriālā principa un atsauc tā: ja tajā pašvaldībā no kuras ievēl 
   noteiktā laikā savāc noteiktu daudzumu parakstu tad momentā atsauc. Viņš būs spiests
   interesēties kā pašvaldībā iet.
6. Prezidentu ievēl tauta.
7. Prezidents ieceļ un atceļ valdības vadītāju, kurš pats salasa sev vajadzīgos specus.
8. Nekādas partijas, nekādu maksājumu partiju kasēs no valsts (nodokļu maksātāju) naudas.
   Lētāk, patiesi demokrātiskāk un strādātspējīgāk.
 Labojiet, un es ceru,ka kopā mēs kaut ko jēdzīgu varam izdomāt.

----------


## Epis

1;3;4;6 OK.
par 2 tad 100 deputātiem nav ne vainas tikai vaidzētu piemest klāt to 5. punkta tekstu un attiecīnāt viņu uz deputātie, tad būtu normāli, un par 7 tad vai tik prezidents neapstiprināja ministru prezidentu kuru tie deputāti izvēlejās pašreizējā kārtībā ?? kā tur īsti bīj ? 
par 8. ideāi būtu ja būtu 1na partīja un viena ideoloģija, bet skaidrs ka tā nekad nebūs tāpēc tas ir pārāk utopiski, un bez oficiālām partījām tāpat cilvēki dalīsies, apvienosies grupās jo tā ka katrs pa sevīm tā nebūs nekad.




> Pēdējais laiks epifānijai interesēties par ortogrāfiju, rakstīt nepratējs spriedīs par politiku  ibio   .


 man firefoxam google tolbarā nav latviešu valodas spellcheck un stāv uz angļu valodas pārbaudi tākā kļūdas man kompis nerāda.

vispār man dazeiz liekās ka cilvēki tik īsus tekstus raksta nevis tāpēc ka viņiem nebūtu ko teikt, vai negribētu to publiski teikt, bet gan tāpēc ka vienkārši viņi lēnu drukā, tādēļ prasa pārāk daudz laika un piepūļu, turpretī es drkāju domašānas ātrummā  ::

----------


## guguce

Par deputātu vajadzību un lietderību man īstas pārliecības nav. Un par partijām jau nav punkts - tas vairāk kā
secinājums, ka nebūs jāuztur. Par aizliegšanu nav runa.

----------


## a_masiks

> nav laika rakties pasaules politiskajā vēsturē, jo šodien situācija ir savādāka, agrāk nebīj ne tehnoloģiju ne arī komunikācijas iespēju kā telefons, internets, rādio,TV, tākā vecie paņēmieni arī nav īsti efektīvi un pārāk demokrātiski.


 Tā jau ir. Laiki mainās, muļķi paliek. Tomēr nolāpītās cilvēcīgās ziņkārības pēc, palūkosim, ko par to saka vēsture:

_Pasaulē muļķu ir vairāk nekā blēžu, jo savādāk blēžiem
nebūtu no kā dzīvot.
-- Batlers S._

_Muļķi var atpazīt pēc divām pazīmēm: viņš daudz runā par
lietām no kurām viņam nav nekāda labuma; un stāsta to, ko
neviens viņam nav lūdzis darīt.
-- Platons_

_Ar gadiem cilvēks visu zaudē: jaunību, skaistumu,
veselību, godkārīgas tieksmes. Tikai vienīgi muļķība nekad
nepamet cilvēkus.
-- Ariosto_




> vispār man dazeiz liekās ka cilvēki tik īsus tekstus raksta nevis tāpēc ka viņiem nebūtu ko teikt, vai negribētu to publiski teikt, bet gan tāpēc ka vienkārši viņi lēnu drukā, tādēļ prasa pārāk daudz laika un piepūļu, turpretī es drkāju domašānas ātrummā


 Jā, arī tā ir taisnība. Re ko par to saka vēsture un gudri cilvēki (gudri tāpēc, ka citi viņus par tādiem uzskata, nevis viņi paši...):

_Cilvēkam ir vajadzīgi divi gadi, lai iemācītos runāt, un
sešdesmit gadu, lai iemācītos turēt mēli aiz zobiem.
-- Feihtvangers_

_To, ko orators zaudē [runas] dziļumā viņš kompensē ar tās
ilgumu.
-- Monteskjē_

_Jo mazāk cilvēki domā, jo vairāk runā.
-- Monteskjē

Daudz runāt un daudz pateikt nav viens un tas pats.
-- Sofokls_

_Cik gan daudz muļķību cilvēki nesarunā aiz vēlmes pateikt
ko jaunu!
-- Voltērs_ 

_Muļķība iekš tā pastāv, ka viņa runā.
-- Rainis_

Par politisko iekārtu un tās nomaiņu runājot:

_Labāk būt nabadzīgam demokrātiskā valstī, nekā būt
šķietami laimīgam aristokrātu paspārnē, jo brīvība ir
labāka par verdzību.
-- Demokrīts_

_Tikai demokrātiski institūti spēj veikt reformas bez
vardarbības pielietojuma, tas nozīmē - pielietot saprātu
politikā.
-- Poppers_

Tiem, kuriem saprāts ļauj - lūk links palasīt, pamācīties, PADOMĀT.  http://aforismi.balticom.lv/index.htm
Gan neesmu drošs, ka daru labi, jo kā teikts : iemāci muļķim Dievu lūgt - tak viņš baznīcā galvu pārsitīs...

----------


## Jon

> man firefoxam google tolbarā nav latviešu valodas spellcheck un stāv uz angļu valodas pārbaudi tākā kļūdas man kompis nerāda.
> 
>  es drkāju domašānas ātrummā


 Normāli valoda un "spellcheck" ir cilvēkam galvā. Nav normāli gribēt no citiem, lai tie atšifrē grafomāna palagus, kas "drkāti domašānas ātrummā". Kādas vēl domāšanas?

----------


## Epis

no 1-3 citātam par muļķību, varu teikt ka tie ir stereotipi
piemēram:



> To, ko orators zaudē [runas] dziļumā viņš kompensē ar tās
> ilgumu.
> Jo mazāk cilvēki domā, jo vairāk runā.


 par to ilgo runāšanu bieži vien ir tā ka trūkst Latviešu valodā to terminu, jeb īsto vārdu ar kādiem tad aprakstīt precīzi kādu pētāmo objektu, kautkādu jaunievedumu, kuram nav sava vārda un tad sanāk plaši un gari ar vienkāršiem vārdiem aprakstīt to objektu, otrs iemesls ir tas ka jāmāk runāt vienkāršā saprotamā valodā, nevis smagi terminaloģiskā, piemēram pamēģiniet kādam parastam cilvēkam pastātīt kā jūs uztaisījāt kādu elektroniksu (programmējamu) devaisu visos sīkumos, jūs ātri vien sapratīsiest ka tas cilvēks neko nesaprot no tā ko jūs viņam sakāt, un tad sanāks tā ka lai cilvēks saprastu kas vispār ir MCU paies vesela diena !! un kā te varbūt runa par dziļdomību, un kodolīgu valodu !, tas pats arī šeit ne jau visi ir baigie speci un zin to angļu valodas šīs nozares specifiskos terminus, un nozare ir ļoti plaša.

par to Domāšanu tad man liekās ka ir tieši diametrāli pretēji, jo vairāk cilvēks runā, jo tieši vairāk viņš par to problēmu, ko apspriež domā, jo sēžot un klausoties padomāt īsti neko daudz nevar, jo esi aizņemts ar klausīšanos, un ienākošās informācijas apstrādi, bet tas kas runā dara pilnīgi pretēju processu, proti, domā kā, ko labāk pateikt, + par probēmu vispārīgi, un ļoti bieži man runājot sanāk uz vietas kautko inovatīvu izdomāt, atrast nestandarta risinājumus, proti tā ir aktīva iesaistīšanaš noteiktā tēmā, izstrādes processā dialoga formā, un ideāli ir ja runājot domājot tu iekarsti tad tās smadzenes vispārm strādā kā RAĶETE  ::  un tās domas birst ātrāk nekā spēj pateikt, un ne jau vissas idejas tā uzreiz ir 100% derīgas, vairums ir stūlbu, bet dialoga process gaitā tās tupās atfiltrējās un paliek patiešām labās, un tas ka cilvēks % nosauc ļoti daudz tupu ideju nepadara viņu pa Muļķi, ideotu, bet gan par AKTĪVI domājošu cilvēku kas cenšās, mēģina kautko izdomāt, bet tas kas pēc taviem sakāmvārdiem Sēž un tur muti ciet gan ir Totāls Muļķis, ideots, jo tai vietā lai domāt, un palīdzētu meklēt risinājumu, sēž un neko nedara, un diemžēt, pamat tauta ir šādi Klusētāji, un gudro tēlotāji, kā rezultātā arī esam pa kluso līdz šādai Ekonomiskai situācijai nonākuši, proti visi tēloja "Gudros" tādā veidā ka runāja to kas cilvēiem patīk, nevis teica "Dzīves patiesību", ka šādi dzīvot nevar (uz kredīta) un ka ir jāmācās Eksaktie, jānodarbojās ar Ražošanu, eksportu,ZINĀTNI, nevis jāmeklē viegla ātra spekulatīva nauda, un pat ka tā ir dabūta tad tā visa ir jānotusē, jānosvin, pa ārzemēm jānobraukā, un tā mēs tos 15-20 miljardus esam noēduši, nevis Rūpnīcās,ražošanā, attīstībā iegūldījuši, un kurš pie tā ir vainīgs? atbilde: tie jūsu gudrie Klusētāji ... 

tākā Aicinu visus arī tālak Klusēt, tēlot gudros, un cerēt "gan jau vis būs labi" 

un par demokrātīju, un verdzniecību, tad mūsdienās izrādās ka šodien paverdzināto ir krietni vairāk nekā tajos viduslaikos, proti tagat visi vergo Bankām 10-20 un vairāk gadus pretī nedabūnot absolūti neko, tie kas sapirkās mājas un tagat nonāk bankrotā ir faktiski paverdzināti uz visu dzīvi" un tad kad būs parādus atstrādājuši, būs jau pārāk veci lai sāktu to dzīvi izbaudīt, un kautko tajā vispar sasniegt un ātri nobeigsies.

Musdienās ir Ekonomiskā paverdzināšana caur kredītu.

----------


## a_masiks

_Slikti, kad cilvēkam pietrūkst prāta, lai atrastu
vajadzīgos vārdus, vai veselā saprāta, lai apdomīgi
noklusētu.
-- Labrijērs_




> tākā Aicinu visus arī tālak Klusēt, tēlot gudros, un cerēt "gan jau vis būs labi"


 Kurš nu būtu to teicis... laikam jau tas, kurš sevi uzskata gudrāku par Platonu, Demokrītu un Raini?!
Un kā gan savādāk var nosaukt dialogu, kurā lielākā daļa izskanējušo ideju ir stulbas, ja ne par muļķu vāvuļošanu?
Manuprāt, jaunieša māte, savlaicīgi izveikusi abortu, būtu izdarījusi lielu pakalpojumu savai tautai...

----------


## Raimonds1

1. Demokrātisks vairākuma pieņemts viedoklis VAR nebūt pareizs.
2. Tas tāpat var nebūt pareizs un arī ne ilgtermiņā vajadzīgs konkrētajai sabiedrībai.
3. Populārs, atbalstīts viedoklis VAR būt kaitīgs gan ilgtermiņā, gan īsāka laika posmā.
4. Galēji nepopulārs viedoklis savukārt VAR būt pat ļoti pareizs un vajadzīgs.
5. Primitīvi, visiem saprotami un pieņemami teksti visticamāk NESATUR nekādas vērtīgas idejas un risiinājumus.
6. Savukārt vērtīgo un vajadzīgo ideju saturu var būt grūti vai pat neiespējami izskaidrot vairākumam un panākt tā atbalstu.
7. Kāds, kas saka Tev patīkamas un pieņemamas lietas, var nebūt Tavs draugs.
8. Savukārt kāds, kurš reizi pa reizei tevi kritizē, varbūt tiešām to dara tāpēc, ka zina labāk.
9. Spīdigi ārējie atribūti, frizūras, leksusi, dejosana ar zvaigzni un labs darbs no malas kontrolētā biznesā nenozīmē kompetenci ilgtermiņa procesos un valsts pārvaldē.
10. Prasme lietot modernās dzīves piedāvato infrastruktūru ( datorus, internetu, mašīnas, komunikāciju) automātiski nenozīmē kompetenci un radošumu
Par krīzi
http://apollo.lv/portal/news/74/articles/144488
http://apollo.lv/portal/news/articles/146348
http://apollo.lv/portal/news/articles/144018
http://apollo.lv/portal/news/articles/146864
http://www.politika.lv/index.php?id=16961


Latvijas eksports 4,1 miljardi latu,  Lietuvā - 9,7 miljardi latu, Igaunija 5,1 miljardi latu  Malta - 1,1 miljardi latu Īrija - 49,5 miljardi latu Lielbritānija 187,4 miljardus latu.  Vācija 597,3 miljardus latu, Nīderlande 257,6 miljardus latu  Francija 246,9 miljardus latu
Latvijas imports 6,5 miljardus latu Latvijas ārējās tirdzniecības deficīts pirmajos desmit mēnešos samazinājies (2,4 miljardiem latu), salīdzinot ar 3 miljardi latu) pirms gada. Lielākais ārējās tirdzniecības pārpalikums gada pirmajos desmit mēnešos bijis Vācijā - 111,5 miljardi latu Nīderlandē - 25,2 miljardi latu Īrijā - desmit miljardi latu).Lielākais ārējās tirdzniecības deficīts savukārt bijis Lielbritānijā - 71,3 miljardi latu Spānijā - 55,3 miljardi latu) un Francijā - 40,2 miljardi latu.

----------


## a_masiks

> 1. Demokrātisks vairākuma pieņemts viedoklis VAR nebūt pareizs.


 Tā gan ir. Taču šis viedoklis ir aktuāls tikai 4 gadus. Tas nav gluži īstermiņā, taču nav arī ilgtermiņā.
Šī iemesla dēļ neredzu pamata tālāk sekojošajām vaimanām par demokrātijas trūkumiem...


_Demokrātija valda slikti, toties īsu laika periodu.
-- Franss

Demokrātijas kritērijs ir sekojošs: demokrātiskā iekārtā
tauta spēj atstādināt valdību bez asinsizliešanas.
-- Poppers_

Cik dīvaini : tie kuri kritizē demokrātiju - parasti sevi iedomājās esam pārākie nookrāti. Taču tuvāk aplūkoti izrādās parasti muļķi. 
Vai tas nav burvīgi?

----------


## Raimonds1

tas ir mēģinājums atgriezties pie beztēmas tēmas  ::  nekas vairāk

----------


## guguce

Labāk, lai tauta zin, ka ir pati atbildīga par situāciju un spēj to mainīt, nekā
ne par ko neatbildoši deputāti un ministri. Vai kāds deputāts ir sodīts par nepareiza 
lēmuma pieņemšanu?

----------


## GTC

> Labāk, lai tauta zin, ka ir pati atbildīga par situāciju un spēj to mainīt, nekā
> ne par ko neatbildoši deputāti un ministri. Vai kāds deputāts ir sodīts par nepareiza 
> lēmuma pieņemšanu?


 Labi teikts!
... kam tad no attiecīgajām struktūrām ir ienācis prātā sodīt ''kungus'' par nepareizu lēmumu pieņemšanu?
... bet vajadzētu gan!

----------


## marizo

Esmu pret vardarbību, nevajadzēja privāto īpašumus aiztikt. Vispār tajā demolēšanā man nepatika tas, ka piedalījās jaunieši alkohola reibumā (cik rādīja TV), nevis cilvēki, kuri kredītsaistību dēļ zaudējuši saimniecības, dzīvokļus.
Reāli - tas atkal radīja n kLs zaudējumus jau tā ekonomiski smagajos apstākļos.
Ja līdz šim pasākumam biju optimistiski noskaņots, ka krīze ir īslaicīga, tad pēc tam un pēc pēdējo dienu notikumiem arvien vairāk zaudēju ticību tam, ka tuvākajā laikā kas varētu mainīties.
Uzskatu, ka cilvēku atlaišana no darba problēmas tikai palielinās, turklāt tas process, iespējams, varētu būt lavīnveida.

----------


## Epis

Nu jā demokrātīja tādā izpratnē ka tautai ir pienākums iesaistīties valsts vadīšanas processos kā redzam Latvijā švaki strādā, un kurš tad ir vainīgs, ka tauta tik švaki iesaistās tajā politikā ? 
daļa vainas ir likumos, kas tiešu iesaistīšanos paredz ļoti, ļoti reti (reizi 4 gados).
Daļa vainas ir cilvēkos, kas nezin savas iespējas un neizmanto pārējās Netiešās iesaistīšanās formas kā visādi mītīņi, protesti, diskusījas, un spiediens uz valdību, deputātiem, kas cik esu pēdējā laikā klausījies ir ļoti švaks, tikai pēdējā laikā kautkas tāds aktīvs notiek, bet visu laiku visiem bīj pie kājas.
Dažreiz es iedomājos par to kā būtu būt par kalvīti tajos treknajos gados, un bīj tā ka lielākais vairākums tautas prasīja lai valdība nejaucās viņu spekulatīvajos NI darījumos, nemaisa taisīt biznesu, lai ceļ valsts aparātam Algas, lai paaugstina pensījas, un visu laiku dod, dod dod, un viņš nabags arī salūdza zem tautas spiediena un solīja un deva,(gribēja būt Tautas Mīlēts premjers ) un lūk rezultāts, protams bīj cilvēki kas pirms 3,4 gadiem solīja ka bus slikti, būs smagā piezemēšanās, bet vai tad tauta viņos ieklausījās, es domāju ka tas pats kalvītis tās domas noteikti ka sadzirdēja, bet paļāvās tautas spiedienam un dancoja pēc tautas vēlmēm, un tauta gribēja ticēt, skaistai nākotnei, bagātībai, un vēl vasarā cilvēki nesaprata cik tā situācija nopietna un kritizēja gomani ka tas sāk domāt kā ietaupīt, sākumā iesaldēt algu pieaugumu. 

un tāda ir tā realitāte ka vairums Latviešu pilsoņi, nepilsoņi(arī krievi kas dzīvo šeit un pārējie Lv teritorijā dzīvojošie) ir alkatīgi, slinki, egoisti kam prātā bīj viegla kredītu nauda, izklaide un izpriecas, un šis ir dabisks pēc izklaides sindroms, kad galva sāp, nauda beigusies, un parādās acu priekšā SKARBĀ realitāte, ka vairums cilvēku ir bījuši pārāk augsti savās domās, pārāk augstu novērtē savu darbu, savu produktivitāti, ka vairs nespēj ar savu darbu nopelnīt savu lielo algu, sīvas konkurences apstākļos.

Skarbi vārdi, bet kamēr cilvēki nemainīsies nekas valstī arī nemainīsies, ja visi būs egojisti un domās kā ietaupīt uz savu kabatu, piemērs pērkot Lētākās importa preces nekā vietējās tad rezultātā zaudēs darbu arī paši, jo kaimiņi arī pirks importu un tad situācija būs tāda kad ja abi divi strādā rūpnīcās kuru preces vietējie vairs nepērk tad abi paliks bezdarbnieki, tādejādi pērkot importa preces, kuras ir par pāris saņiem lētākas nekā vietējā ražotāja jūs atņemat darbu paši sev !! savas egoisma, taupības, tuvredzības utt. pēc.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tas viss ir nepopulāri.  Interesantākais ir tas, ka kopējais parāds laikam ir 16 ar pus miljardi un tas, kas trūkst -  apmēram puse -t.i. uz pusi sapūstas burbuļa cenas.

----------


## Epis

> Tas viss ir nepopulāri.  Interesantākais ir tas, ka kopējais parāds laikam ir 16 ar pus miljardi un tas, kas trūkst -  apmēram puse -t.i. uz pusi sapūstas burbuļa cenas.


 protams ka tas ir nepopulāri, jo vieglāk atrast skabargu cita dārziņā nekā savējā baļķi.

laikam ka pārāk skarbi es te izrunājos, jo nejau visi ir tādi, un noteikti ka daudzi jau ir dabūjuši gana labu mācību kā nevaidzēja darīt. 

Pozitīvais ir tas ka pēc kādiem 5-10 gadiem mums šeit būs krietni labāka dzīve nekā tajā pašā Anglījā, īrījā, ASV un citās megapolēs, kas tieši tāpat kā mēs trekni dzīvoja uz parāda un spekulāciju rēķina, tākā nēsam jau viengie, un paši lielākie uzdzīvotāji, un ilgtermiņā skatoties pašreizējais trūkums (mazs iedzīvotāju skaits, augsta mirstība) ilgtermiņā var izrādītes kā ieguvums, vienīgi vaidzēs sargāt robežas lai nesalien visādi imigranti, labākas dzīves meklējumos, jo ticiet man kad fosīlā degviela ies uz beigām tad sāksies globāls bads, pārtikas deficīts, un arī deficīts pēc auglīgas zemes. pārpopulācijas rezultāts+energo krīze.

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

> Pozitīvais ir tas ka pēc kādiem 5-10 gadiem mums šeit būs krietni labāka dzīve nekā tajā pašā Anglījā, īrījā, ASV un citās megapolēs, kas tieši tāpat kā mēs trekni dzīvoja uz parāda un spekulāciju rēķina, tākā nēsam jau viengie, un paši lielākie uzdzīvotāji, un ilgtermiņā skatoties pašreizējais trūkums (mazs iedzīvotāju skaits, augsta mirstība) ilgtermiņā var izrādītes kā ieguvums, vienīgi vaidzēs sargāt robežas lai nesalien visādi imigranti, labākas dzīves meklējumos, jo ticiet man kad fosīlā degviela ies uz beigām tad sāksies globāls bads, pārtikas deficīts, un arī deficīts pēc auglīgas zemes. pārpopulācijas rezultāts+energo krīze.


 Ak tu optimists!

----------


## Delfins

Jā, optimists jau bezgala...
Viss var mainīties 1 mēneša laikā - sabotāža, neizsikstošas enerģijas atradne un t.t.  Tāpēc prognozēt tagad kaut ir visai muļķīgi, resp. padarīt sevi par muļķi pirms paša notikuma.

----------


## Epis

Neizsīkstošās enerģijas atradni, manā pēdējā laika izpratnē, tā arī nezdosies atrast nevienam tādā miniatūrā formātā (kā normāls TEC), vienīgais šāds haļavnās enerģijas avots mūsu saules sistēmā ir tāpate vecā, vienīgā saule, un var jau sapņot ka kāds te uz zemes uztaisīs devaisu, kas strādā kā saule un ražo enerģiju na haļavu, vai arī kādu steorn magnētisko haļavas devaisu, bet realitāte laikam ka ir tāda ka nekā tāda nākotnē nebūs,

----------


## zzz

> Neizsīkstošās enerģijas atradni, manā pēdējā laika izpratnē, tā arī nezdosies atrast nevienam ...., bet realitāte laikam ka ir tāda ka nekā tāda nākotnē nebūs,


 Tas viss ir tikai tava pasha, epja diversantiski noziedziigaa slinkuma deelj, ka tu neuztaisi savu gaisa-superdzineeju-kas paarspeej-visus-sliktos-Karno-likumus. Un kautkaadi murgi par episko magneetu dzineeju un bezgaliigajaam energjijaam, kas rodas no ikviena magneeta, tak arii bija dzirdeeti.  :: 

Voobschem tu, epi, esi baigais maitasgabals - cilveece chakareejas energjijas truukuma deelj, a epis risinaajumu sen izgudrojis, tachu seezh uz taa kaa suns uz siena kaudzes un absoluuti nekaa nedara.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu paskatīsimies, ko Davosā lielie keksi spriedīs  :: 
Būs atbalsts taupošajām tehno un ES konkurētspējai visās jomās vai ne.
Sarkozī ieminējas, ka vajagot finašu tirgu uzraudzības mehānismu - vai par to maz vienosies???

----------


## Delfins

Visdrīzāk vajag nevis jaunus uzraugus un institūcijas, bet iestrādāt aizsardzības sistēmas pret pārkaršanu, jāmaina ideoloģija un pamatvērtības. Jāiznīdē alkatība, resursu monopolisms un t.t.

A to būs vien tas pats sūds - 10 uzraugi un viens tranšejas racējs. Nu neies tā labi.

----------


## Epis

galvenais jāskatās šovakar Kas notiek latvijā raidījumu + katru dienu 1. Krustunktā (LR1) + Māra zandera apskatu 6. pa SWH  ::  var arī 100.pantu un vispār jau tas arī viss, vairāk mums nekādu politisko raidījumu kur ko uzināt arī nav.

šodien palasīju to vienu tehnoloģisko inovāciju lapu un tur bīj raksts par ātomstaciju sarežoto radiaktīvo degvielas otreizēju pārstrādi ar to Takamaku +kautkādu tehnoloģiju  kā rezultātā iegūs no tiem atkritumiem vēl papild haļavno enerģiju un rezultātā atkritumi varis nebūs radiaktīvi (moš kāds % tomēr būs) bet galvenais ka šādi no tā Urāna ātomenes ar šo papild tehnoloģiju varēs dabūt daudz vairāk enerģijas + tad sanāks ka tā  būs Zaļākā teholoģija, tākā Jādomā Latvijai par ātomstacijas celšanu, vai arī ja nevar pacelt tāda mēroga staciju tad vismaz tādu mazo Takamaku lai tos atkritumus varētu svilināt un haļavno enerģiju iegūt, jo tur rakstā tika minēts ka tas takamaks pēc izmēriem nav neko liels (1 istabas lielumā) tākā nevaidzētu būt nekādai super dārgai tehnoloģijai. 
tākā ir cerība ka ātom enerģija ieņems fosīlās vietu tad kad fosīlā beigsies.

----------


## juris90

> šodien palasīju to vienu tehnoloģisko inovāciju lapu un tur bīj raksts par ātomstaciju sarežoto radiaktīvo degvielas otreizēju pārstrādi ar to Takamaku +kautkādu tehnoloģiju  kā rezultātā iegūs no tiem atkritumiem vēl papild haļavno enerģiju un rezultātā atkritumi varis nebūs radiaktīvi (moš kāds % tomēr būs) bet galvenais ka šādi no tā Urāna ātomenes ar šo papild tehnoloģiju varēs dabūt daudz vairāk enerģijas + tad sanāks ka tā  būs Zaļākā teholoģija, tākā Jādomā Latvijai par ātomstacijas celšanu, vai arī ja nevar pacelt tāda mēroga staciju tad vismaz tādu mazo Takamaku lai tos atkritumus varētu svilināt un haļavno enerģiju iegūt, jo tur rakstā tika minēts ka tas takamaks pēc izmēriem nav neko liels (1 istabas lielumā) tākā nevaidzētu būt nekādai super dārgai tehnoloģijai. 
> tākā ir cerība ka ātom enerģija ieņems fosīlās vietu tad kad fosīlā beigsies.


 nav jau svarigs tas izmers, kaut vai tas aparats vai kas tur vel ir istabas izmera, bet maksa noteikti miljonus, jo visu tachu jataisa lai nekur neizplustu radiacija, ja no vinja var iegut haļavnuju enerģiju tad ari noteikti vinjš bus dargs + vajadzes dabut to degvielu, tu atbildesi ka to noglaba un atdos ta pat, diez vai naksies vinju tad ari pirkt, jo ne jau mes esam tik gudri lai tiktu pie tas haļavās enerģijas, citi tad, jau ari pirks to takamaku, lai ražotu enerģiju no savam atomelektrostacijas degvielas parpalikumiem.

----------


## Zane.V

Ļoti precīza situācijas analīze par ekonomikas krīzi šajā intervijā ->

D.Smirnovs: ‘Ir jāpasludina defolts’

„Mēs neesam izmēģinājuma trusītis, mēs jau esam truša cepetis, ko tūlīt apēdīs”. Par savām pesimistiskajām prognozēm reiz jau arestētais finanšu eksperts Dmitrijs Smirnovs paredz, ka rudenī Latvija iegāzīsies bezdibenī - ļaunākajā gadījumā pat 50% bezdarbs, 100% noziedzības pieaugums, vienīgais rentablais bizness - kontrabanda, un totāla atkarība no ārzemju augļotājiem.


Nupat esat atgriezies no konferences Igaunijā, kur tikāt pieaicināts eksperta statusā. Organizatoru vidū bija arī Starptautiskais Valūtas fonds, un Latvijas valdībai šis aizdevējs ir milzu autoritāte. Tikmēr jūs valdība lika cietumā.

- Mums jādzīvo demokrātiskā sabiedrībā, un vārda brīvība ir šādas sabiedrības pazīme. Man ir tiesības izteikt viedokli. Ja kļūdos - pasakiet, ka Smirnovam nav taisnība. Bet nedrīkst cilvēku par viedokli uz 48 stundām ievietot izolatorā. Normālā tirgus ekonomikā valūtas kursu prognoze un banku reitinga noteikšana ir normāls darbs. Mūsu problēma ir tā, ka daudzi cilvēki politiskajā elitē domā, ka joprojām dzīvojam PSRS. Tādēļ Latvijā trūkst neatkarīgu ekonomistu, kas varētu objektīvi novērtēt Latvijas ekonomikas stāvokli. Mūsu valdībai vajadzīgi tikai tādi ekonomisti, kas māk stāstīt pasakas..."

(lasīt tālāk - http://www.tautasforums.lv/?p=727 )

----------


## Texx

Tas džeks ir pārākais fatālists un pesimists. Krīze nav vēl ne tuvu savam maksimumam, bet nu tas, ka mēs bezmaz nomirsim badā šoruden, jau nu ir par traku saprognozēts.
Vēl šeit:
http://www.db.lv/a/2009/03/05/Defaul...7-3d2bf46d4913

----------


## Zane.V

TEXX, varbūt tev ir kādas prognozes, ka būs arvien labāka ekonomiskā situācija? Manā skatījumā, nekas esošā situācijā neliecina ka būs labāk.

----------


## Delfins

kaut kad jau būs..

----------


## jeecha

No vienas puses man ir diezgan liels prieks par radushos kriizi - tai vajadzeetu "salikt pa plauktinjiem" ieprieksheejos gados radushos abnormaalo situaaciju nekustamo iipashumu un vispaar spekulaaciju jomaa. Taapat es uzskatu ka tie kas sagraabaas saviem ienaakumiem neatbilstoshus krediitus un sapirka dziivokljus par saskruuveetaam cenaam tomeer ir pashi vien pie savaam tagadeejaam krediitu probleemaam vainiigi un nekaadu iipashu atbalstu no valsts puses (faktiski uz to kas nepamatotos krediitus nepanjeema) tiem sniegt nevajadzeetu. Taapat arii spekulantu (nekustamo iipashumu un visaadu citaadu pirku-paardevu uzvaariitaaju) masveida bankroti ir ljoti patiikama paraadiiba kas tikai veicinaas konkurenci.

Man gan viegli runaat - pats muusu lokaalo kriizi negatiivi neizjuutu (un paredzamaa naakotnee neizjutiishu), jo straadaaju uznjeemumaa ar 99.9% eksportu kuram kaareiz muusu ekonomikas "uzplaukuma" laikaa klaajaas gruutaak deelj aarpraatiigaa resursu (telpu iire, kom.pakalpojumi, personaala atalgojums) sadaardzinaajuma (respektiivi deelj muusu trakaas inflaacijas samazinaajaas uznjeemuma rentabilitaate un konkureetspeeja).

Jebkuraa gadiijumaa - izdziivos stipraakais un vajag nevis iideet bet rakt un mekleet iespeejas.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Nu ta maniaka pesimistiskas prognozes varetu ari piepildities, ja valdiba nedevalves latu.

Luk mana optimistiska prognoze (pie optimistikas valdibas) .. tatad .. notiek brinums un -
- valdiba nekavejoties samazina lata vertibu vismaz par 20% attieciba pret EUR
- samazinas imports
- vel nelielai cupinai cilveku paliek gruti atdot eur kreditus (ar gruti es domaju ta, ka nevar atdot). dotaja situacija gruti ir atdot 50% vismaz. Gruti nozime - ja var samaksat vel somenes, tad nakamo nevares
- bankas nem nost dzivoklus un cilveki paliek parada bankam lielo naudu
- valdiba nenoraustas / jaunas saeimas velesanas ar prieksvelesanas agitaciju - vienkarsojam fiziskas personas bankrotu
- vinkarsojam fiziskas personas bankrotu (piemeram, nevis 3 menesalgas, bet tikai 1na turpam maksas bankrota specialista pakalpojumi (vietejais calis))
- visi sak masveida bankrotet
- velreiz samazinam lata veritbu
- turpinam bankrotet. nepatikami tiem, kuri njema kreditu dzivokli un lexus dzipas nevis esot ar pliku pakalu, bet kuriem kaut kas jau piedereja. diemzel sie cilveki ir LIELAKIE zaudetaji.
- par laimi vini ir mazakuma, tapec demokratija uzvar!  :: 
- bankam ir piiiiiizdjjjjeeeeec. viss drizak kriit szviedru bankas. paker lidzi austirju un vaciju
- devalvejam vel mazliet (agrak lietoju devalvejam, bet patiesiba domaju samazinam par 10% jo devalvacija ir -30%)
- eiropa sakas banku krize un visas bankas bakrote un strauji kritas eur vertiba
- berzejam rokas, jo lats sak krist lenak par eur, jo latu tur 20% kredita un lv bankas rezerves, bet eur krit vairak!  :: ))
- viss nostajas savas vietas un varam atkal dzivot laimigi. parads darbi. siers atkal maksa 1.50 (kurss .. protams - pec korekcijas)

.. kaut ka ta..
- ainemamises naudu dzivoklim.  :: 

Beefs

----------


## Raimonds1

Nekā
100 000 bezdarbnieku ravē kartupelus, taisno ceļus un vāc biodegvielu  :: 
kur eispejams, apriet no gazes uz garnulam,  malku, sķeldu
1 000 000 neapstrādato hektaru kādu treso daļu apstrādā, atgūs tno bankām to ipašumā pargājušās kaltes 
rijamais un siltums ziemai ir

P.S. Medijos katram specialstam , kas ietekmē viedokļus obligati tityros kredītvesture un saistības ar zviedru bankam, izglītības, kredīta, biznesa iestādēm izvertējums.
Žurnalsiti tulko zviedru krīzes materialus un skolas obligats prieksemts - finansu legālas mahhinācijas ar neta spēlem.

----------


## Zane.V

Ir jau vēl trakāk - ir ziņas ka ir stingrs noteikums  aizdevumu ko Latvija dabūja, aizliegts iepludināt ražošanā.Tikai un vienīgi aizņēmumu izmantot banku sektora stabilizēšanai.

----------


## Zane.V

Piekrītu Jeecha... Es arī nodomāju kad sākās šitā krīze - šitā sistēma brūk, un labi vien ir ka tā, jo patēriņš bez jēgas, bezjēdzīga resursu izsmelšana, novestu pie letālām sekām, gan zemeslodi gan cilvēkus.. Tā ka vienīgā izeja ir rast risinājumus, kādai jābūt ilgtspējīgai ekonomikai kas vaicinātu katra cilvēka labklājību.. Jo var runāt daudz un dikti cik viss ir slikti, bet to jau mēs pārsvarā visi izjūtam - daudz produktīvāk virzīt savu domu uz izejas meklēšanu - jaunas ekonomikas sistēmas izveidi.
 Paklausoties Slakteri dažas dienas atpakaļ, man likās ka es bez ekonomiskās izglītības ko skolās māca, saprotu daudz vairāk nekā viņš.. tāpēc domāju ka cilvēkam nav jabūt ekonomikas augstkolu beigušam lai radītu jaunu, labāku ekonomiku.

Interesanti būtu uzzināt kādas ir jūsu idejas par to kādai būtu jābūt uz labklājību vērstai ekonomikai?

----------


## a_masiks

Nu, vispār ir tāds novērojums - visi ļaudis nezkāpēc sevi uzskata par ūberkrutiem speciālistiem 3 nozarēs:
1) politikā
2) seksā
3) reliģijā.
pat bez mazākajām zināšanām šajās sfairās.... ij gatavi līdz pulsa zudumam un putām uz lūpām strīdēties un diskutēt, pierādīt savu ekskluzīvo taisnību...



> tāpēc domāju ka cilvēkam nav jabūt ekonomikas augstkolu beigušam lai radītu jaunu, labāku ekonomiku.


 Pēc šiem vārdiem zūd jēga ne tikai diskutēt, bet pat lasīt dajebkurus pacienta komentārus....

PS - _"Ir jau vēl trakāk - ir ziņas ka ir stingrs noteikums aizdevumu ko Latvija dabūja, aizliegts iepludināt ražošanā.Tikai un vienīgi aizņēmumu izmantot banku sektora stabilizēšanai."_  - par šādām baumām dzirdēts nav, tāpēc nebūtu slikti ar kādu dokumentu vai vismaz iesasitītās puses pārstāvja izteicienu pamatot. A to ir dzirdēts arī, ka šī pasaule ies bojā uz 2012 gadu ij līdz ar to pupu mizas vērta šī krīze iraid....
Bet ja nopietni - diezgan pareizi ir stutēt tieši banku sektoru. Jo krīze izcēlusies tieši banku kredītu sistēmas kraha dēļ. Krīze nav izcēlusies patēriņa preču pārprodukcijas dēļ, cik zināms...

----------


## M_J

Esmu tāds pats pesimists, kā Smirnovs. Valsts mērogā risinājumu neredzu. Nu nevarēsim mēs īsā laikā sākt ražot paši visu, ko līdz šim importējam. Bet nopirkt nevarēsim, jo naudas nav, bet pa velti neviens nedos. Turklāt vēl jāatdod parādi. Mans piedāvājums: visas kantora žurkas - marš uz laukiem cirst krūmus, tad varbūt nākošo ziemu vismaz nenosals. Tie nedaudzie, kas strādā eksportam iepērk ieročus un munīciju, lai varētu aizsargāties no izbadējušā pūļa. Alternatīva? Būvējam airu kuģu floti un mūkam, nafig, prom no šejienes!

----------


## andrievs

> .... kādai būtu jābūt uz labklājību vērstai ekonomikai?...


 Jums tiešām tas interesē?!
Man vēl nebūt nav pārliecības, ka "uz labklājību vērsta ekonomika" nav nāves ierocis, ar kuru cilvēces visidiotiskākā daļa ved uz iznīcību gan sevi, gan visus pārējos.

Beidziet murgot par kaut kādu mistisku krīzi!  
Vienkārši pajautājiet saviem paziņām vienkāršus jautājumus - "Vai Tu šodien dzīvo sliktāk, kā 3 gadus atpakaļ?", "Vai Tu 3 gadus atpakaļ dzīvoji sliktāk, kā 7 gadus atpakaļ?", "Vai Tu 7 gadus atpakaļ dzīvoji sliktāk, kā 15 gadus atpakaļ?", "Vai Tu 15 gadus atpakaļ dzīvoji sliktāk, kā 25 gadus atpakaļ?"

Es šādi esmu jautājis daudziem un vēl līdz šim neviens, NEVIENS no maniem paziņām nav teicis, ka dinamika ir negatīva. Un tad es jautāju - "Nu un ko tad Tu īd?"...    dažs izstieptu ģīmi atbild - "A bet pa TV saka, ka KRĪZE"

Starpcitu,  vārds KRĪZE ir Hipokrata ieviests termins, kas nozīmē saasinājuma brīdi ilgas slimības gaitā, pēc kura iestājas vai nu nāve vai izveseļošanās.
Tātad pievērsiet uzmanību (!!!) nevis bija labi un iestājās krīze, bet bija SLIMĪBA un krīze ir situācijas noskaidrošanās process. "Civilizētā" pasaule, patiecoties tostarp "uz labklājību vērstai ekonomikai", bija ilgi un smagi SLIMA.
Viena valsts nav viens cilvēks - tā nevar individuāli nomirt, tātad var tikai un vienīgi izveseļoties. 
"Nomirt" var visa cilvēce - piem. ja krīze izraisīs kodolkaru - bet palikt dzīvam vienam, kad visi ir beigti, galīgi nav jēgas, tāpēc arī totāla cilvēces "nāve", mani kā indivīdu pilnīgi nebaida.
Tātad pēc dažiem loģiskiem spriedumiem iznāk tā - ja krīze nav saistīta ar manu personisko veselību, tad visas citas krīzes ir visātrākais ceļš uz veselīgāku dzīvošanu - nesaku "labklājīgāku" un "parikušāku", jo bija iestājusies parrīšanās, bet LABĀKU un VESELĪGĀKU.

----------


## a_masiks

> Esmu tāds pats pesimists, kā Smirnovs. Valsts mērogā risinājumu neredzu. Nu nevarēsim mēs īsā laikā sākt ražot paši visu, ko līdz šim importējam. Bet nopirkt nevarēsim, jo naudas nav


 Vai gribi teikt, ka tevis darītajam darbam nav pilnīgi nekādas pievienotās vērtības? Ka tu esi tukša vieta, tavs darbs neko nemaksā un algu saņem par velti?
Ja tas tā nav - tad ko čīksti? Jebkura nauda, jebkura vērtība balstās cilvēka darba pievienotajā vērtībā. Pat sētnieks pelna nevis ar to, ka saņem algu, bet ar to, ka slauka un tīra ielu....

----------


## M_J

Par cilvēkiem ar ekonomistu izglītību, piedodiet, ilūziju nav. Pats savulaik esmu piehaltūrējis palīdzot ekonomikas studentiem rakstīt kursa un diplomdarbus. Sen sen, vecajos laikos bija tāda pasniedzēja Veronika Bikse. Mums, fizikas studentiem, viņa mācīja sociālisma politekonomiju. Labi atceros, kas notika semināros. Nebija grūti viņu ievilināt lamatās, kur viens viņas izteikums ātri vien nonāca pretrunā ar citu un tad uz to norādīt. Mūsu diskusijas sanāca līdzīgas kā Epim ar ZZZ. Piekrītu - rīkojāmies nekrietni, bet nu nevajag līst jomā, ko nevar pavilkt. Nesen grāmatnīcā redzu kaut kādu ekonomikas mācību grāmatu. Autors - Veronika Bikse. Jomajo! Un šitā vēl tagad studentiem māca ekonomiku!

----------


## a_masiks

* M_J*
Un? Tad tavuprāt arī ir labāk nemācīties ekonomiku, ja vēlies rosīties valsts ekonomikā?

----------


## M_J

a_masikam. Es plānoju iepirkt divstobreni, vai labāk - Kalašņikovu. Aizsargāties pret laupītājiem ta vajadzēs.

----------


## M_J

Vispirms mācīties matemātiku un tikai pēc tam ekonomiku.

----------


## a_masiks

> Es plānoju iepirkt divstobreni, vai labāk - Kalašņikovu. Aizsargāties pret laupītājiem ta vajadzēs


 var būt mazliet pārspīlēti, bet pašaizsardzība nekad nav par lieku. Gan te der ievērot samērības principu - labāk tomēr laupītāju problēmu atstāt risināt policijai, tādā veidā ļaujot arī viņiem atpelnīt savu pievienoto vērtību... citādi sanāks, ka par badacietēja (kurš tikai maizīti vēlējās iegūt) nošaušanu - tevi pašu ietupinās uz ļoti ilgu laiku...




> Vispirms mācīties matemātiku un tikai pēc tam ekonomiku


 Piekrītu.

----------


## Delfins

> Nesen grāmatnīcā redzu kaut kādu ekonomikas mācību grāmatu. Autors - Veronika Bikse. Jomajo! Un šitā vēl tagad studentiem māca ekonomiku!


 mūsdienu interpretācija par māčišanu ir stipri savādāka, nekā agrāk - visi paļaujas uz mega-optimismu, eksperimentiem, divriteņa izgudrošanu.
Bieži vien grāmatas tiek rakstītas tikai tādēļ, lai parādītu radiniekiem/kolēģiem/paziņām - "jā, es arī to varu", nevis ar domu - atstāt svarīgu informācijas mantojumu nākamajām paaudzēm.

Klasiskais piemērs nesen - video bija - Godmanis māca ekonomiku, ka PVN nav jāceļ. Decembrī ar atbalstu PVN pacēla, 99% zinot sekas.

----------


## abergs

> Interesanti būtu uzzināt kādas ir jūsu idejas par to kādai būtu jābūt uz labklājību vērstai ekonomikai?


 Manuprāt nekādas mākslīgas ekonomiskās konstukcijas nav dzīvotspējīgas. ''Attīstīto socialismu'' taču uz savas ādas izbaudījām...
Visu noteiks vajadzību un iespēju attiecība. Un valsts pārvaldei vajadzētu tikai koriģēt spēles noteikumus reaģējot uz "vairākuma" 
prasībām.Diemžēl Latvijā šī atgriezeniskā saite darbojas ļoti vāji. Kamēr ekonomiskos noteikumus veidos pašreizējās politiskās
 sistēmas izvirzītie "šleseri", "kalvīši", "slakteri" u.t.t. būs vajadzīgas "lietussargu", "bruģakmeņu" u.c. revolūcijas...
Atkal viss atduras politikā  ::  
Nomainīsies paaudzes- izmainīsies domāšana, protams ne rīt uz brokastlaiku...

----------


## Epis

vis grūtāk tajā ekonomikā ir prognozēt kas notiks pēc gada, diviem, kādas būs aktuālitātes, ko pirks, ko vaidzēs, un tā tālāk, un pašreiz skatoties uz to valdības darbu viņi visu laiku tās prognozes izdara ļoti grizas, par to liecina kautvai nepārtrauktā budžeta grozīšana, kas balstās uz greizām prognozēm.
un kur tad ir tā problēma kādēļ viņi nevar pareizi noprognozēt kas notiks ar valsti pēc 1gada, nemaz nerunājot par 5, 10 un vairāk gadiem ?? 
manā skatījumā problema ir tur ka tajā ekonomikā pārāk liels uzsvars tiek likts uz pagātnes skaitļiem, faktiem, bet ne uz izpratni kas tad notiek valstī un kādā virzienā tā attīstās,
proti netiek salīdzināti tie izvirzītie mērķi ar skaitļiem un faktiem, jo nav tādu detalizētu valsts mērķu, (es tādus mērķus kā ikgadējo IKP pieaugumu par 5-10% uzskatu kā nenopietnu, nopietni mērķi izskatītos šādi: konkrēts saraksts ar atbalstāmajām nozarēm kuras plānots attīstīt ar tādu un tādu pieauguma tempu līdz kādam konkrētam līmenim, un tad varētu izstrādāt atbalsta programmas lai veicinātu to attīstību, un no otra gala noteikt neprioritārās nozares, kuras nav aktuālas un tām nekādus bonusus, speciālus atvieglojumu nepiemērot, atstāt pašplūsmā, pašreiz viss ir atstāts pašplūsmā, un te arī rezultāts.

piemēram bīj mums 5 treknus gadus Būvniecības bums, kā rezultātā tika saceltas dafiga parastas mājas ar parstu standart siltuma enerģijas patēriņu, kādēļ nevarēja Valsts veicināt, stimulēt 15%dārgāku "Passive house" standarta māju celtniecību ar nodokļu atlaidēm, mazāku birokrātīju? valsts būtu zaudējusi naudu uz nodokļiem, bet ilgtermiņā būtu ieguvēja jo tiktu uzceltas kvalitatīvākas mājas un samazinātos kopējais enerģijas patēriņš un atkarība no Gāzes un citiem importētajiem energo resursiem ? 
salīdzinājumā Vāciešiem, Zviedriem un citur ir tādas politikas un tiek celtas tādas Zaļās mājas, bet mums nekā ?

Tākā nav šo ilgtermiņa mērķu !!, un bez mērķiem nevar pareizi noteikt, noprognozēt valsts attīstības virzienu. un šitā krīze ir rezultāts nepareiziem mērķiem, (vis atstāts pašplūsmā).
un Biznesā ir tā ka izdzīvo tie kas izdara pareizas nākotnes prognozes.

un elektronikā mikreņu sfēra šādu piemēru kur frmas ir nošāvušas grizi ar saviem produktiem ir daudz, laigan produkti ir ļoti labi baigi perspektīvie: kā mathstar,ambric kuri lēnām bankrotē tā arī neko nenopelnot, bet 10.niekā trāpijusi ir https://www.xmos.com/ kuru popularitātes pieaugums un notirgoto Kitu skatis runā pats par sevi, tākā ļoti svarīgi ir spēt saskatīt kas tad notiks nākotnē.

----------


## Texx

Man nav informācijas, ka viss atrisināsies tuvākajā laikā. Bet dzīvot ar apziņu, ka viss ir slikti un būs tikai vēl sliktāk ir stulbi. Un, ja vēl tam kārtīgi notic, tad jājautā vai tad striķis jau ir sagatavots? Ko tad lieki mocīties. Paklausoties te dažus viedokļus ir sajūta, ka mēs tak nemaz nesagaidīsm oficiālo pasaules galu 2012. gadā un Nibiru neredzēsim. Mūsējais tipa pienākšot šogad rudenī.

----------


## Zane.V

Iesaku noskatīties šo->

http://rutube.ru/tracks/1314625.html?v= ... 5a666c8667

----------


## Zane.V

Paldies par viedokļiem..  ::   Par krīzes novēršanas iespējām esmu daudz domājusi un nonākusi pie secinājumiem.
Ja panāktu, ka negodīgie politiķi zaudē varu, tautā nebūtu godīgu cilvēku ar atbilstošu zināšanu līmeni ko likt vietā.

Tādēļ par pašu svarīgāko uzskatu, ka visiem tiem kas ne tikai grib, bet arī vēlas ar savu rīcību īstenot godīgu politiku(savā ģimenē, valstī, uz planētas Zeme utt.) pirmais kas jādara ir jāuzņem zināšanas - jākļūst gudriem.

Esmu lasījusi daudz grāmatu, bet ar pašu vislabāko laimīgas ģimenes un valsts modeli iepazinos šajā grāmatā - Владимир Мегре "Звенящие кедры России” (Internetā - http://book.anastasia.ru/1.0/full/)

Ja valsti salīdzina ar celtni, tad tēlaini runājot, pirms to celt ir jābūt zināšanām par to kādai jābūt celtnei. Nevar uzcelt māju ja nezina kādai viņai jabūt. 
Tāpat arī ar valsts pārvaldes sistēmu – vai kāds zina kādai jābūt pārvaldes sistēmai, lai izveidotu un dzīvē īstenotu laimīgu valsts modeli?

Rodas jautājumi – vai varam radīt jebkādu sistēmu ja nezinām kādi ir cilvēka dzīves mērķi, uzdevumi augstvērtīgai attīstībai ? Kādam jābūt augstvērtīgi attīstītam cilvēkam?
Atbildot uz šiem un citiem jautājumiem var atbilstoši veidot visu pārējo..

Šobrīd negodīgi cilvēki pie varas ar naudas palīdzību ir cilvēci atrāvusi no brīvības, no īstajiem viņas uzdevumiem. Padarījusi par savu vergu. Un mēs esam labprātīgi ļāvušies sevi piemuļķot, tāpēc pēdējais laiks ir kļūt gudriem.

Iepazīstoties ar šo rakstu http://www.kpe.ru/school/economics/381/ sapratu, ka ekonomika ir pavisam savādāka nekā mums māca skolā, kā jau tu  M_J, jau pamanīji, pasniedzēja stāstītais ir pretrunu pilns. 
Ļoti pamatoti pretrunas norāda arī šis cilvēks:

http://video.mail.ru/mail/marat200285/petrov/101.html

Turpinājums - lekcijas par ekonomiku -> http://video.mail.ru/mail/marat200285/petrov

Viens no variantiem kā iziet no krīzes šeit ->http://video.mail.ru/mail/marat200285/petrov/103.html

----------


## Raimonds1

Par konceptu - jaunās sejas. Ir jau saprotams, ka daudzi tīri apnīk, ja kāds parādās 2 no 3 Domburšoviem un laikam jau demokrātiskajam vairākumam ir skaidrs, ka vajag ne tikai jaunas sejas, bet arī jaunas idejas. Padomasim, KAS BŪTU, ja šīs jaunās sejas kaut ko būtu/bija teikušas SAVLAICĪGI, piemēram, pēc pozitīva sazombējuma par Eiropas savienības balsojumu, kad, jāatzīst taču solīja bezmaz vai nepelnītas pensijas, baigo naudu bez noteikumiem un citus labumus. Vecās sejas pēc balsojuma, kas protams bija vajadzigs Latvijai, tomēr aizmirsa skaidrā tekstā pateikt, ka būs kaudze problēmu, tiem pašiem zemniekiem ir neizdevīgi konkurences apstākļi un ar superkredītiem nevajag aizrauties. Ja kāda ""jaunā seja"" kaut ko tādu teiktu, vai kāds vispārējā eiforijā klausītos??? Vismaz pietiekami liels skaits, lai nebūtu TĀDAS problēmas - 100miljonu zemniekeim, vai 1 miljarda pārmaksa par īpašumiem Rīgā vien??? Tak neklausītos.  Kaut kāds lūzeris, kurš nevar vai negrib paņemt kredītu, strādajot uzpūstā pārvaldes vai reģipša skrūveru kantorī? Sviests!

Citāti no neta:
Viens jau teica - lielākā problēma, ka parastie cilvēki, pērkot tos padomju laika projektu dzīvokļus, ir SMAGI pārmaksājuši. To cena burbuļa ziedu laikos bija pilnīgi neadekvāta kā pret iedzīvotāju ienākumiem, tā saņemtajam labumam. 
Te nu valstij nebija tiesību vienīgi no malas noskatīties, jo valstij ir atbildība par saviem pilsoņiem un to, kas ar viņiem notiek, piem. šādā gadījumā kā patlaban. Kurš gan cits ja ne valsts tagad maksās tos pabalstus ģimenēm un domās, kur tās likt ar visiem bērniem?
Un nevajag visgudri pārmest cilvēkiem, kas savu vienīgo mājokli - 3istabu dzīvokli nopirka! Kas tad cits atlika, ja valsts nesniedza nekādu palīdzību mājokļa iegādē jaunajām ģimenēm?
Bet valsts tikai labpatikā tīksminājās, no malas vērojot gan nekustamo īp. neadekvāto cenu augumu treknajos gados, gan hipertrofēto banku kreditēšanas bumu nolūkā gūt sev peļņu. Un burbulis plīsa - par to starp citu gudri celvēki brīdināja... 
Un valstij sen bija jāreaģē, ja to pārvaldītu gudri cilvēki labā ticībā kā krietni saimnieki.
Vainīgi pie situācijas ir visi, gan kredītņēmēji ka nedomāja ar galvu un ņēma ntos tūkstošus, gan bankas ka deva pa labi pa kreisi visiem pēc kārtas, gan valdība, jo šo bezpriģelu neierobežoja, pat veicināja. Nu kā var diedot 130 000 kredītu dzīvoklim un jaunam džipam, cilvēkam, kurš uz rokas pelna 300 ls mēnesī un kura dzīvesbiedrs nodarbojas ar kautkādu mazo kupi-prodaj biznesiņu(vadā mašīnas no Vācijas)!!! Un kur bija prāts tādiem cilvēkiem šādas summas aizņemties?
Blin ka jus nesaprotat,Ne tik daudz tas pats kredits dzen cilvekus posta, bet tas paaugstinatas procentu likmes kuras tagad banka liek maksat maksatspejigakajiem maksatajiem.Cilveks bij panemis kreditu,aprekinajis, ka vins var maksat tos 500 eiro menesi un vel tagad maksatu svilpodams,bet tagad banka uzlikusi 2000 eiro menesi.Ka ta vins nebankrotes.Galu gala vins to naudu aiznemas tad, kad nauda bij leta un vinam ari butu jamaksa pec ta laika visu laiku, nevis katrus tris menesus banka tik kapina procentus.Pricem te kreditnemaji.Tur tas akis.Banku bezpredels.
kredītņēmējiem vajadzēja vispirms romanus palasīt vai vismaz vēsturi pamācītiees, lai saprastu, ka tikai retiem izdodas 20 gadus nepārtraukti palielināt ienākumus un saprastu to ka jo ilgāk kredītu atmaksā jo tas ir grūtāk.
bija labi ienākumi? uz ko tie bija balstīti - vai uz labu izglītību, pieredzi pieprasītā jomā vai arī kupi-prodaj bizneseli un haļavniju robu sīkfirmelē?
visi redz sagribēja dzīvot labi, nepelnīti labi. tagad bankas jūs apēdīs, un pareizi darīs, lai nākotnē izglītotiem speciālistiem kam pienākas dzīvot labi, vairs nevajadzētu ciest no visādiem haļavščiku uzpūstiem NĪ burbuļiem.
Aizņēmos apdomīgi ar rezervi, kredīts sastādīja apmēram 1/4 daļu no bijušās manas algas. Taču uz kredīta atmaksu skatos ar pesimismu. Uz doto brīdi, tas jau 1/3 daļa no manas algas. Ja algas turpinās samazināt, tad pēc kāda laika tas drīz jau būs puse no maniem ienākumiem, ja vēl nedod dievs devalvēs latu, es varēšu meklēt striķi. Pie kā es varētu būt vainīga, pie tā ka valdība stulba un nespēj nodrošināt stabilu ekonomiku un laiž valsti pa burbuli.

Aber, ja nopietni, ar NĪ tuvākajā laikā ir tūtā.
Biju domājis, ka pie 500LVL/kv.m. pirkšu sev dzīvokli.Tagad esmu pārlicis latiņu uz 350LVL/kv.m.Paziņas runā ( nopietnie paziņas  ::  ), ka uz rudeni varētu būt ap 400eur/kv.m., bet to pat manas smadzenes nespēj sagremot.
A tagad iedomāsimies cilvi, kurš Purčikā pa 1200LVL/kv.m. 2007.g. sākumā dzīvokli paneļniecē iepircis.2 mēnešalgas uz kvadrātmetra for free.50 kv.m. dzīvoklim 7 gadi jāvergo par brīvu.
Debīli, bet pamācoši
Vairs neredz lepno vēkšķēšanu, ka krutie ir tie, kam kaut kas pieder, bet pārējie lohi.
Man čoms stāstīja, ka viņam bērns klasē tagad no zemākā sociālā pakāpiena bezmaz līderos izvirzījies.Motīvs elementārs - agrāk biezie sencīši saviem sīčiem nogriezuši jebkādas kabatasnaudas dēļ naudas problēmām, a šā sīkais uz vispārējā fona kļuvis par bezmaz vienīgo, kas var košļenes iepirkt ( nu ne tik traki, bet tuvu tam  ::  ).Izrādās, ka lielākā daļa agrāko gadu turīgo tādi ir bijuši tikai uz papīra - kredītu veidā.

----------


## Delfins

> A tagad iedomāsimies cilvi, kurš Purčikā pa 1200LVL/kv.m. 2007.g. sākumā dzīvokli paneļniecē iepircis.2 mēnešalgas uz kvadrātmetra for free.50 kv.m. dzīvoklim 7 gadi jāvergo par brīvu.
> Debīli, bet pamācoši


 klasiskā pasaka par aitām un cirpējiem. Tikai atšķirība ir tāda, ka gadsimtos cilvēks tā arī nav iemācījies "savaldīties". "Vājie" klūp pat uz primitīvām shēmām... kamēr sabiedrība nemainīs attieksmi pret dzīvi, tikmēr nekas nemainīsies.

----------


## a_masiks

> Biju domājis, ka pie 500LVL/kv.m. pirkšu sev dzīvokli.Tagad esmu pārlicis latiņu uz 350LVL/kv.m.Paziņas runā ( nopietnie paziņas  ), ka uz rudeni varētu būt ap 400eur/kv.m., bet to pat manas smadzenes nespēj sagremot.


 400 euriki/kv.m. ir reālā cena mājai. Es savu māju uzcēlu par aptuveni 425 eurikiem/kv.m, ieskaitot vietejo meistaru sačakarēto un pārtaisīto jumtu (papildus ap 4000Ls liekie izdevumi). Plus celtniecības buma neadekātās algas celtniekiem, elektriķiem, santehniķiem, jumtniekiem, flīzētājiem un galdniekiem. Neadekvātas salīdzinot ar veiktā darba kvalitāti, strādnieku profesionalitāti. Es nekad nevarēšu piekrist, ka mālderis bez izglītības saņem 1000Ls mēnesī, tai pat laikā, kad skolotājs ar augstāko, kas viņam pasūta darbu - 200-300ls... 
Bet toreiz tādas bija tās cenas, un es tāpat skaitījos knauzeris un haļavščiks.
Ja celtniecība ir ideāli pareizi noregulēta - 1kv.m. cena varētu būt ap 350-300eurikiem...   tā, ka 400 eurikus sagaidīt ir pavisam reāli sāmērā jauniem projektiem, un N reizes mazāku vecajām paneļmājām...

----------


## Delfins

> Ja celtniecība ir ideāli pareizi noregulēta - 1kv.m. cena varētu būt ap 350-300eurikiem...   tā, ka 400 eurikus sagaidīt ir pavisam reāli sāmērā jauniem projektiem, un N reizes mazāku vecajām paneļmājām...


 diez vai tā būs, vai nu jādevalvē pa kādu procentu, vai pārdevējiem būs kritiski laiki, ka tirgos pa lēto, lai dabūt kaut cik naudas, kamēr neatņem NĪ vai neguļ zem tilta.

----------


## a_masiks

>>>Zane.V
Pretrunas rodas jau pašos pamatos dotajām ūberkrutajām pamācībām - 
tās nāk no krievijas, kura ir bankrotējusi un izputējusi 2 reizes pēdējo 100 gadu laikā.
Tas, tjipa mums dzīvot mācīs un nebankrotēt - lielie spečuki, kuri nevis Utopijā dzīvo, bet pat paši savu valsti no atkārtota bankrota un iznīcības nav paglābuši... ij man šķiet -  viņiem ir visas iespējas nobankrotēt vēl trešo reizi 1 gadsimta laikā.... neskatoties uz gāzes/naftas pupu...

ko no valsts vajag? 
Netraucēt biznesam.
Nodrošināt sociālo aprūpi, kuru apmaksā nodokļi, ar kuriem tiek aplikts bizness.
Nodrošināt aizsardzību pret ārējiem ienaidniekiem, ja tādi ir.
Nodrošināt iekšējo kārtību un likumdošanas ievērošanu.
Viss.

Un nav valsts pienākums biznesmeņus barot ar knupīti, strādnieku vietā celt dzīvokļus, grāmatvežu vietā rēķināt algas, šoferu vietā stūrēt autobusus un zemnieku vietā apstrādāt laukus....

----------


## a_masiks

> diez vai tā būs, vai nu jādevalvē pa kādu procentu, vai pārdevējiem būs kritiski laiki, ka tirgos pa lēto, lai dabūt kaut cik naudas, kamēr neatņem NĪ vai neguļ zem tilta


 Visu nosaka tirgus. Šai gadījumā piedāvājums - pieprasījums. Vari prasīt da kautvai 3000 vai 4000 eur/kv.m paneļu piecstāvenē. Aizliegts jau nav. Jautājums - vai varēsi PĀRDOT? 
Es, piemēram, salīdzināšu savas privātmājas izcenojumus ar daudzdzīvokļu cenām. Un gribēšu lai daudzdzīvoklis maksā lētāk, jo TĀ TAS IR!!! Piekam ekspluatācijas izdevumi daudzdzīvoklim ir lielāki par privāto māju...

----------


## Delfins

Protams, ka to nosaka tirgus, bet... valdībā varētu iziet kāds nolobēts "projektiņš", tipa glābejzvans, lai vēl varētu arī krējumu pasmelt. Reāli valdība mums ir bizness, nevis valdība ļauj biznesam ritēt/palīdzēt.

Skaidrs ir viens - naudas tagad nav nevienam, ir tikai tiem, kas prātīgi skatījās nākotnē un vēsi izturējās pret burbuli. Piem., es atturējos, jo pašā sākumā bija skaidrs - vinnētāji ir tikai tie, kas sapirkās pašā sākumā pa lēto ar "naličku". Visi tie, kas ielekuši pēdējā vagonā - lielākā daļa un ne tie bagātākie - lūk šiem būs reāls kaput un būs jāpamet glābšanas riņķis. "Slapjie sapņi" reāli patrenkāja ekonomiku.

----------


## Raimonds1

Patiesība jau interesants ir jautājums, kā tauta uztver treknajos gados kaut kādu tur lūzerisku konservatīvu muldēšanu par to, ka tik traki aizņemties nav labi, ka dzīvoklis maskavas forštatē nevar maksāt vairāk, ka apelsīnu birztaliņa Spānijā pie jūras, ka ekonomikas struktūra nav pareiza un ka šitie treknie laiki beigsies? Vakar TV1 "Naudas Zīmes "" Šīns pateica, ka Rīgā vien ir pārmaksats miljards. Tas ir reāls kāposts, ar kuru var(ētu) finansēt budžetniekus, atbalstīt patentus, siltināt, taisnot ceļus, subsidēt transportu utt utjpr. Pamazam, par spīti brīvo žurnālistu pūlēm reālie cipariņi parādās. Par reālam summām, kas ir izvāktas no Latvijas valsts tautsaimniecības. Salīdzinājumam - ministre apēda 700 latu kūku, noīsinot 6000 ierēdņus dabū 11miljonus.
http://apollo.lv/portal/news/articles/146900

----------


## Epis

> klasiskā pasaka par aitām un cirpējiem. Tikai atšķirība ir tāda, ka gadsimtos cilvēks tā arī nav iemācījies "savaldīties". "Vājie" klūp pat uz primitīvām shēmām... kamēr sabiedrība nemainīs attieksmi pret dzīvi, tikmēr nekas nemainīsies.


 Tieši tā jau ir tā Latvijas problēma ka cilvēki ir dumji šajās jomās, un šādā gadījumā Demokrātija ir viss sliktākā valsts pārvaldes forma jo īstanībā nekādas demokrātijas kā redzat nav, jo partijas cilvēkus var pārlicināt ar pāris reklāmas rulīšiem, sasolot zilus brīnumus, līdz ar to:
Īstā demokrātija būtu tad ja balstiesības būtu tikai augsti intelektuāliem,Gudriem cilvēkiem, piemēram tiem kā IQ ir virs 140. punktiem, ja mazāk tad nav tiesību balsto  :: , + kautkādas sociālās zināšanas, savādāk sanāk tā ka sazombēts biorobots,grāvracis iet un lemj visas tautas likteni !!
un pirms katrām vēlēšanām šie IQ un citi testi ir jāpārliek, jo cilvēks savas dzīves gaitā, var degradēties, sajukt prātā un tā tālāk, līdz ar to ļoti svarīgi lai par nāktoni lemtu patiešām gudrākie tautas cilvēki.

Tātad nonākam pie šādas atziņas: kamēr nākotnes likteni izlems visa tautas masa, kur vairākums ir padumji tikmēr nekādas attīstības nebūs. !! bet būs Populisms, solījumi, smadzeņu skalošana ar reklāmām utt..
protams nākotnē ja šādus likumus satversmē ierakstītu gudro cilvēku īpatsvars sabiedrībā pakāpeniski pieaugtu, jo būtu motivācija mācītes un attīstīt savu intelektu, un to pašu vaidzētu arī attiecīnāt uz visiem deputātiem, ministriem, un valsts ierēdņiem, lai tur nesēdētu IDeoti.

varu derēt ja šādu likumu satversmē ieliktu uz nākošām vēlēšanām tad virs 70% tautas testos izkristu.
un šāda sistēma ir demokrātiska, jo iespēja vēlēt tiek dota visiem, vienīgi ir bišķi jāpamācās, jāpatrenē prāta spējas kas ir ļoti veselīgi.

tāds radikāls problēmas risinājums no manas puses  ::

----------


## zzz

> Īstā demokrātija būtu tad ja balstiesības būtu tikai augsti intelektuāliem,Gudriem cilvēkiem, piemēram 
> 
> tāds radikāls problēmas risinājums no manas puses


 Toch radikaals.  ::  Taapeec ka epiitim personiski saskanjaa ar augstaak rakstiitajiem principiem balsstiesiibas buutu jaatnjem uz vietas. Un ar visai mikroskopiskaam ceriibaam jebkad naakotnee taadas nopelniit.

----------


## Raimonds1

Patiesiba problēma ir vēl lielāka, jo pat stāstot pareizas, aktuālas lietas pareizajā laika ar pareizo akcentu uz līdzšinējo krīžu pieredzes datiem vai elementāru konservatīvu piesardzibu, var sanākt, ka netic un pavelkas uz arguemntiem tipa - tikai lūzeri nav bijuši maiami. Problēma nav desmit vai simts pārvērtējušo, bet gan kopējās summas ietekme.

----------


## Zane.V

Epi, tava ideja ir interesanta, bet kā jau zini cilvēciskais faktors ir galvenais.Cilvēks var būt ļooooti zinošs ekonomikā- bet ja viņš šīs zināšanas izmanto tikai savtīgiem mērķiem, tad tāds tests nenodrošina godprātīgu cilvēku nonākšanu pie varas. Tā ka tur ir jābūt citiem kritērijiem pēc kuriem izvēlēties vadītājus.

----------


## Epis

tā ideja bīj tāda kad vaig kautkādu testu ar kuru varētu pārbaudīt vai cilvēks vispār pats domā ko dara ejot vēlēt vēlēšanās, vai viņam ir savas domas, sava nostāja,viedoklis, nevis viņš ir saskatījies reklāmas un nobalso par labāko, cerīgāko reklāmas rullīti un tad mans priekšlikums bīj pārbaudīt to cilvēku spēju domāt, un ja tā ir ļoti zema tad viņu nelaist klāt pie vēlēšanu urnas.

Jo reāli skatoties visādus Tv raidījumus, intervijas ir tā ka to gudro cilvēku latvijā ir ļoti daudz, bet problēma tur ka visi jūtās bezspēcīgi tiko iet runa par politiku un vēlēšanām, jo viņi izn ka uz kopējās tautas fona tā inteleģinece ir mazākumā, līdz ar to viņi var balsot kautvai par gudrāko labāko partīju, bet tam nebūs nekādas jēgas, ja pārējā sazombētā tautas daļa nobalsos par Labāko partīju reklāmas rullīti, līdz ar to vaig kādu testu,pārbaudi ar kuru varētu atsijāt sazombētos, nodomājošos, kam vis vienalga no tiem kas patiešām domā, ir piedomājuši un zin ko dara. 

un rezultātā tā mūsu inteliģence iegūtu jaunu spēku, un varētu ievēlēt labākos.

piemēram kvalificēties vēlēšanām noliekot šos testus varētu pus gadu pirms pašām vēlēšanām, varētu testus likt vairākas reizes, (1dienā 1nu reizi) un ticiet man tie kas patiešām gribēs piedalīties vēlēšanās testus nokārtos ! bet tie sazombētie kas neko nejēdz izkritīs.  ::  

IQ test tādēļ ka tas ir tāds Loģiskās domāšanas tests, kas manprāt pierāda cilvēka spēju domāt, un tāda cilvēka balsojumam ir pavisma cits spēks, lielums nekā tādam kurš iet uz vēlēšanām jo viņam aiz stūra piesolīja šnabja pudeli ja nobalsos par vaidzīgo partīju !.

proti nekas nemainīsies kamēr pie teikšanas būs vairākums kurā atkal vairākums ir padumji, līdz ar to šāda vairākuma lēmums arī būs padumjš, un nekvalitatīvs.

----------


## Epis

fināla secinājums: 

inteligēntu, gudru, atbildīgu saimu var ievēlēt tikai inteliģents, gudrs, atbildīgs vēlētājs ! 

kamēr vēlēs visa latviešu tauta kur vairākums ir padumji tikmēr mūsu saima būs tieši tāda pate, jo saima īstanībā ir TAUTAS SPOGULIS. 

tākā pie esošās sistēmas lai mēs dabūtu kvalitatīvāku, godīgāku, no krīzes izvest spējīgu Saimu mūsu tautai ir jābūt daudz, daudz gudrākai, inteliģentākai, godīgākai. 

un no šiem secinājumiem es varu izdarīt prognozi ka labākajā scenārījā pēc kādiem 10-20 gadiem kad cilvēki kļūs gudrāki nāks jaunā paaudze, kautkas arī mainīsies.

Līdz ar to es neredzu citu iespēju, kā ieviest kautkādu gudrības kontrolli izsijājot no tautas gudros un piešķirt viņiem vēlēšanas tiesības. un to pašu vaidzētu arī attiecināt uz visa veida balsošanu arī Referendummiem.

----------


## Zane.V

Piekrītu tev, Epi..  ::

----------


## Epis

atīstot tālāk šo domu varētu to sistēmu padarīt demokrātiskāku, proti vēlētu pilnīgi visi kas grib, bet tiem kas izgājuši IQ testu piemēro citu balsu koeficentu pēc formulas: 

Viena IQ vēlētāj bals  ::  = kopējais vēlētāju skats/ 2 / IQizgājušo vēlētāju skaitu
un
Viena parastā vēlētāja bals = IQ vēlētājs/kopējais skaits/ 2.

un tad piemēram ja nobalsos 1 000 000 cilvēku no kuriem IQ testu izies kādi 50 000 tad: 
1na IQ izgājušā bals spēks būs 10. 
neizgājušā bals spēks 0.52 

proti atšķirība būtu ~1/20 proti 1ns gudrais balsotu par 20 dumjajiem, un jo vairāk gudro un mzāk muļķo jo mazāka šī te attiecība  ::  tādejādi partījas censtos pievilināt nevis dumjos balsotājus bet gan gudros.

varētu vēl iet tālāk un to IQ izgājušo skaitu sadalīt vēl uz grupām proti tie kam virs 130 un kam virs 150 tā lai vairāk cilvēkiem būtu iespēja dabūt to bonussu, jeb balsu pārākumu, un samazināt nekvalificējušos vēlētāju % balsu % no /2 uz /3.

domāju ka šitā sistēma varētu sevi Attaisnot  :: 

kā jums mana vēlēšanas sistēma ???

----------


## Epis

Un iedomājaties ja šāda sistēma pastāvētu un pirms vēlēšanu dienas iznāktu ka 1nam gudrajam būtu 20 cilvēku balsu spēks tad tam gudrajam būtu ļoti liela atbildības sajūta, jo kā nekā viņš izlemtu 20 dumjo likteni !!!

un tas šādi gudrie, domāt spējīgie cilvēki arī būtu motivēti iet lasīt partīju programmas, un skatītes patiešām kurš piedāvā kvalitatīvāko programmu, un ja es kvalificētos tad noteikti ka tā arī darītu, un veltītu tam pat līdz 2 nedēļām sava laika  ::  !! 2gados 1 reizi. (tas ir ļoti maz.)

 a savādāk kāda man motivācija ja aiziet dumjie un sabalso pa skaistāko reklāmu a ???

----------


## Raimonds1

Tas negarantē pret manipulācijam un visādām slīpajām ietekmēm no malas. Labāk būtu izveidot kantori, līdzīgu , kas uzrauga nozares, kau vai bankas  :: , vides piesarņojumu vai epidemioloģisko stāvokli, kas ir profesionals un signalizē par nevēlamām tendencēm. Piemeram - kredītu struktūra, cenu celšanas ātrums, humanitāristu kvotas medijos u.c. svarīgi jautājumi. Un tiklīdz kaut kas nav labi, tā taurē.

----------


## jeecha

Epis, fantazeet par savu IQ baazeeto veeleeshanu sisteemu tu protams driiksti, bet es ceru ka tu saproti ka taa ir pretrunaa ar muusdienu demokraatijas un cilveektiesiibu principiem... 

P.S. Es tomeer ticu ka taalaa naakotnee cilveece spees nomainiit veelmi raust personiigo labumu pret veelmi paaugstinaat vispaariigo dziives liimeni... un atgrieziisies pie sociaalisma idejaam to nesakropljotajaa veidaa.

----------


## Zane.V

http://www.tautasforums.lv/?p=198

Šajā rakstā pastāstīts kā radās demokrātija un izlasot viens ir skaidrs - tā attīstītākā verdzības forma.

----------


## Zane.V

Epi tu raksti - ",2gados 1 reizi. (tas ir ļoti maz.)"

Bet ja nu ievēl tiešām labu valdību, un prezidentu, tad kādēļ vēlēšanas vispār atkārtoti jāorganizē? Lai valda labi kaut vai 10 gadus! Muļķīgi būtu vēlēt tikai tāpēc ka tā notiekts, vai ne?  ::

----------


## Epis

> Epis, fantazeet par savu IQ baazeeto veeleeshanu sisteemu tu protams driiksti, bet es ceru ka tu saproti ka taa ir pretrunaa ar muusdienu demokraatijas un cilveektiesiibu principiem... 
> 
> P.S. Es tomeer ticu ka taalaa naakotnee cilveece spees nomainiit veelmi raust personiigo labumu pret veelmi paaugstinaat vispaariigo dziives liimeni... un atgrieziisies pie sociaalisma idejaam to nesakropljotajaa veidaa.


 Pretrunas manā sistēmā pazūd ja cilvēkam rodās pareiza izpratne par pašam sevi, savām spējām un citu cilvēku spējām, proti mana izgudrotās sistēmas uzmetums dod lielākas lemšanas tiesības,spēku cilvēkiem ar augstāk atīstītu intelektu, pār zemāk atīstīta intelekta cilvēkiem.

un ir veikti ļoti daudz visādi pētījumi starp to kāda ir cilvēku uzvedība,rīcība,daba pret ārējās informācijas ietekmi, uzņemšanu, spiedienu, un tas ir zinātniski pierādīts ka cilvēks ar augstāku IQ ir mazāk ietekmējams ar reklāmas rulīšiem, nereāliem solījumiem, pasaciņām, + nav apšmaucami, lētticīgi, proti viņi vairāk ir reālisti, turpretī zema IQ īpašniekus var apkāst un cirpt kā aitas, un lai cik Tv brīdinātu cilvēkus lai viņi nebūtu lētticīgi viņi vienalga uzķersies uz kāda augstāk intelektuāla cilvēka Lamatām, proti augstāk intelektuāls cilvēks var apmuļķot zemāk intelektuālu, bet pretēji gan nesanāks.
Lūk tādēļ arī vaig kādu sistēmu lai nepieļautu to ka kāda augsti intelektuāla partīja šmauktu mazāk intelektuālos, tos kurus var viegli apšmaukt, un šāda sistēma dod viegli apšmauktajiem mazākas bals tiesības, bet intelektuālajiem lielāku varu, un tad tie intelektuālie atradīs tos šmaucējus, atmaskos, un intelektuālais vairākums uzvarēs. 
un šī ir ļoti demokrātiska sistēma jo visi mēs piedzimstam vienlīdzīgi, ar vienādu starta intelekta potenciālu un skolām vecākiem ir tas piotenciāls jāatīsta līdz šim vēlēšanu nepieciešamajam slieksnim, kā rezultātā pēc kādiem 20gadiem visā latvijā augsti intelektuālu vēlētāju skaits būtu jau lielāks nekā švakāko skatis, un priekš šāda scenārīja vaidzēto to % balsu sistēmu bišķi mainīt tā lai kopējais intelektuāļu balsu pārsvars pieaugot viņu skaitam arī pieaugtu par 
kopējo mazāk intelektuālo skaitu, piemēram ja ir puse uz pusi - gudrie un dumjiem tad gudrajiem būtu 90% visu balsu un dumjajiem tikai 10% domāju ka tas ir godīgi, jo sanāktu ka 1ns gudrais lemj gandrīz vai 2 cilvēku vietā proti 2vi muļķi pret 1nu gudro  ::  

vispār jau tas ir cilvēku dabā izvēlēties gudrāko no sava bara un ļaut viņam izlemt kādus jautājumus, un dzīvnieku pasaulē arī ir tā pat kur dzīvo baros tur ir baravedis, kas parasti ir spējīgākais savā barā, un iedomājaties tagat demokrātīju kur lemj vairākums kurš tad vinnē ? vinnē tas kurš labāk manipulē ar baru, slēpj patiesību stāsta par skaistu dzīvi, to ko bars vēlās redzēt un melo, protams mūžš tam melim nebūs ilgs, jo kad pūlis redzēs ka ir sūdi jaunais vadonis tiks patriekts, un nāks cits viņa vietā, un kur garantīja ka neievēlēs atkal tādu pašu meli, pasaku stāstītāju ?? 

nedemokrātiska sistēma būtu tad ja tiktu cilvēki sadalīti kautkādos slāņos pēc maciņa biezuma, tituliem, panākumiem, diplomu skaita, vai doktor grādu lieluma, kā rezultātā cilvēks kas nācis no nabadzīgas ģimenes un nav spējis samaksāt par augstskolām tiktu ignorēts, bet pēc manas idejas ja viņam ir augsts intelekts viņam tiek dots vārds un lemšanas tiesības tādas pašas kā tiem zinātniekiem un doktoriem, un kā zināms intelektu par naudu nopirkt nevar !!!

Es nekādu labāku vēlēšanu sistēmu par šo izgudrot nevaru. ja kādam ir vēl kādas spīdošas idejas davai raujat vaļā !!

----------


## Epis

un viss lētticīgākā sabidrības daļa ir pensionāri, un cilvēki gados tuvu pensīai un jaunieši no 18-24 (spriežu pēc sevīm  ::  ), kuriem tas prāts vēl nav attīstījies vai arī  nav tik ass,un nespēj sagremot, apstrādāt ienākošo informāciju ir kā atvērtas durvis visām reklāmām propogandām, un tad kura reklāma paņem viņu uz emocījām, un aktuālas tēmas kā pensīju pielikums par 10-20Ls ja balsosi par X partīju, tad širmas cilvēkam aizverās un viņs nobalso.

reālitāte atkal ir tāda ka cilvēkiem šāda sistēma nepatiks, jo vairākums ir padumji un negribēs sevi nolikt zemākās šķiras līmenī, un arī vairums Biezo negribēs nonākt pie zemākās šķiras, un ieguvēji intelektuāli ir mazākums, tākā varat neuztraukties neviens šādu sistēmu tuvākos 100 gados neieviesīs  :: , ja nu vienīgi notiks brīnums.

----------


## Zane.V

Būtu labi, ja gudrie prāti veicinātu atpalikušos attīstīties. Kādas tavas idejas Epi, kā visefektīvāk to izdarīt?

----------


## Epis

palasīju wiki par IQ un tas izrādās nav nemaz tik pilnvērtīgs intelekta mērītājs
tas ir "psychometric" tests kurš sevī pēc ietver pēc wiki: Howard Gardner's ( izdomāja theory of multiple intelligences) tikai linguistic, logical, +bišķi spatial intelligence,
un kopā inteliģenci var dasalīt šādos apakšpunktos:
logical, - IQ
 linguistic, -IQ
spatial, -IQ
musical, 
kinesthetic,
 naturalist,
 intrapersonal 
interpersonal

tākā IQ nav īsti pilnvērtīgs intelekta novērtējums, bet vairāk tendēts uz domāšanu, loģiku, matemātiku.

un pasaulē vidējais intelekta līmenis ir 100. punkti un tad šeit lejā ir no wiki grafiks kā izskatās cilvēku vidējais intelekta līmenis un pēc grafika var redzēt ka: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:IQ_curve.svg

IQ Range  	

Classification
140 and over 	Genius or near genius
120-140 	Very superior intelligence
110-120 	Superior intelligence
90-110 	Normal or average intelligence
80-90 	Dullness
70-80 	Borderline deficiency
Below 70 	Definite feeble-mindedness

principā tas nozīmē ka IQ lielāks par 120 varētu būt no 3-6% tautai.

----------


## Epis

> Būtu labi, ja gudrie prāti veicinātu atpalikušos attīstīties. Kādas tavas idejas Epi, kā visefektīvāk to izdarīt?


 Redz vis jau atkarīgs no tā atpalikušā cilvēka smadzeņu stāvokļa, ja tās ir bojātas, nodzertas tad tas ir neatgriezeniski, un nav jēga neko mācīt un tāds cilvēks arī pats negribēs mācītes, bet ja ar prātu viss ir kārtībā tad pietiek ar norādi kur ko meklēt, kā ko darīt, un šeit forumā ja pajautā tad arī pasaka, bet tālāk ir jāmācās pašam, nav nekādi brīnumlīdzekļi ar ko var tās zināšanas, un pieredzi iekalt. 

Ja cilvēkam viss ir kārtībā tad viņam mūsdienās caur Internetu ir atvērta visa pasaule un tās zināšanas vienīgi jāiemācās tā informācija nolasīt, pārsvarā angļu valodā, un tad mācies ko vien gribi var pat skatītes pasaules slaveno,Prestižo universitāšu lekcijas kā stenford universitātes lekcija youtube par dažādām tēmām, un tas neko nemaksā (elektrība+neta pieslēgums).

----------


## Zane.V

Būtu labi, ja rastos motivācija mācīties, bet tur jau tā lieta ka pārsvarā neredz jēgu mācīties, jo pamatskolas mācību programma un vispār mācību sistēma ir tāda kas izaudzina biorobotus, nevis pastāvīgi domājošus cilvēkus.. Tā apgalvoju jo zinu daudz labāku apmācības sistēmu kas tiek pielietota praksē..
Vakar interesantu grāmatu lasīju un sapratu ka ne jau valsti vada prezidenti, deputāti, bet pavisam kas cits, varbūt jums neierasta infomācija bet varbūt jums būs interesanti palasīt mazu fragmentu no šīs grāmatas:

Saruna ar „valdniekiem”.	

"Sakiet lūdzu cienījamie prezidenti, premjeri un kancleri, kurš patiesībā vada valsti?

Pirmajā brīdī šāds jautājums var šķist ļoti dīvains, pat skolnieks, atbildot uz to, pateiks, ka valsti vada prezidenti, premjeri, parlamenti.

Tomēr tāda atbilde vien liecina par ilūziju plašo izplatību gan tautas masās, gan valdošajos slāņos. Pamēģināsim kliedēt tās.

Vispirms noprecizēsim ko nozīmē vārdu salikums „vadīt valsti”. Tas ir – sabiedrisko procesu , sabiedrībā notiekošo parādību vadība. Un šīs vadības galvenais personāžs skaitās prezidents (premjers vai parlaments).

Tad arī pajautāsim šķietamajiem valdniekiem:

- „Sakiet lūdzu vai jūs vadāt narkomānijas attīstības procesus valstī? „

- „Nē, nevadu”, visdrīzāk atbildēs prezidents (premjers vai kāds cits no „valdoņiem”)

- „Bet prostitūcijas attīstību?”

- „Nē, nevadu”

- „Varbūt korupcijas plašo izplatību?”

- „To es arī nevadu”

- „Un kā ir ar tautas izmiršanas procesu?”

- „Ko jūs, es nevadu tautas izmiršanu”

Var uzdot ļoti daudz jautājumu uz kuriem tiks saņemta loģiska atbilde: „Nē, nevadu”. Citu atbildi dot nebūtu prātīgi, jo tas „valdnieku” parādītu kā noziedznieku.

Tad sanāk ka sabiedrībā notiek ļoti daudz procesu, kas ikdienā atstāj iespaidu teju uz katru sabiedrības locekli, bet šķietamiem valdniekiem un viņiem pakļautai ierēdņu armijai ar tiem nav nekāda sakara. Bet ko tad viņi vada?

Ja uzmanīgi pavēro, viņi, pašiem nezinot, vada īsto valdnieku slēpšanu, kam , saprotams, ir no kā slēpties.

Pie tam ne teorētiski, ne praktiski neviens prezidents, kanclers vai premjers nevar būt valsts valdnieks, viņš tikai realizē svešu gribu, pieņemot to kā savējo.

Pamēģināsim arī mēs to saprast apskatoties uz savu dzīvi. Vai tad uz mūsu dzīvi neatstāj iespaidu kāds bērnudārzā, skolā, augstskolā? Sagrib, veido mūs par komunistiem, ja vajag – fašistiem, vai kā tagad par demokrātiem.

Un caur šo vienpusējo audzināšanu iedveš mums priekšstatus par sabiedriskajiem procesiem.

Lai saprastu īstenību, patiesos sabiedrības procesus, nepieciešams ilgs pārdomu laiks. Bet visbiežāk esošais dzīves ritms laiku pārdomām mums nedod, tādēļ arī lietojam mums iedvestos priekšstatus par īstenību.

Valsts galvai laiks pārdomām atliek daudz mazāk kā vienkāršam cilvēkam, jo viņa darba grafiks ir citu saplānots jau ilgu laiku uz priekšu pa stundām un pat minūtēm.

Viens Krievijas Valsts Domes deputāts iesniedza Konstitucionālā tiesā prasību par to ka prezidenta administrācijas vadītāja vietnieks tiešā formā ieteica vairākiem deputātiem nevis prātuļot, bet darīt to, ko viņiem liek. Lai cik dīvaini tas neliktos, bet prezidenta administrācijas vadītāja vietnieks, varbūt tikai intuitīvi, bet ir vistuvāk patiesībai. Viņam vieglāk ir pieņemt lēmumus pašam nevis skatīties kā ap tiem riņķī apkārt mīņājas domāt nespējīgs ļaužu bars.

Mums zināmā vēsture arī rāda, ka visiem redzamais valdnieks nav valsts patiesais vadītājs.

Piemēram, Senajā Ēģiptē faraonus audzināja priesteri un protams viņiem jau iepriekš bija zināmi nākamā „valdnieka” lēmumi. Un pat valdot faraonam, priesteri viņam deva padomus. Īstenībā faraons tikai realizēja citu gribu.

Arī Austrumu zemēs valdnieku galmos bija padomdevēji, kas tos konsultēja.

Ne Senās Ēģiptes priesteri, ne Austrumu gudrie, ne citu zemju padomdevēji neapgrūtina sevi ar valsts lietām. Viņu galvenais uzdevums ir analīze un pārdomas. Tādas iespējas neesamība esošajiem „valdniekiem” faktiski liedz iespēju efektīvi ietekmēt sabiedrībā notiekošos procesus, citiem vārdiem sakot – nedod tiem varu."

Fragments no Vladimira Megre grāmatas „Jaunā civilizācija” (http://www.soznanie.info/prolog.html )

----------


## Epis

lai kā būtu tur ar tiem vadītājiem, ir daudz lielākas problēmas un draudi mūsu sabiedrībai un tas ir alkohols, cigaretes, narkotikas, kā patēriņš visu laiku pieaug, kas degradē to pamat sabiedrības daļu un arī degradē vidējo,biezo slāni, reku labs vidaks, ko draugiem.lv domubiedru grupā Zane ielika, es to vidaku noskatījos pēctam noskatījos kopā ar bračku un tālāk bračka iedos linku citiem jauniešiem, lai skatās un sāk domāt, vispār es jau principiāli 5 gadus nedzeru, bet brālis vēl dzer, un par šiem pēdējiem 2 gadiem kopš es pats skatos šos vidakus, un arī viņam rādu un runāju par šo problēmu, degradāciju, viņš pamazām arī sāk atteikties no šmigas, un cilvēku loks kas ir apkārt sāk to pamanīt un daži sāk mazāk dzert, tākā rezultāti ir.  ::  

http://www.pravoslavie.ru/jurnal/29476.htm

tākā aicinu visus reklamēt,atbalstīt dabīgu, veselīgu dzīvesveidu, jo tikai veselai sabiedrībai ir NĀKOTNE.

----------


## Raimonds1

Cilvēkam ar loģiku un zināšanām viss var būt vislabākajā kārtībā, bet kaut kādu kreiso ietekmju dēļ viņš var veicināt pinīgi aplamu darbību un domāšanu. Drīzāk vidējam pilsonim jāiedod kritēriji un struktūra, kas, līdzīgi kā epidemioloģiskais dienests savlaicīgi brīdina par nevēlamam tendencēm. Šim kantorim jābūt profesionālam, nepolitiskam un labi apmaksātam.

----------


## Epis

> Cilvēkam ar loģiku un zināšanām viss var būt vislabākajā kārtībā, bet kaut kādu kreiso ietekmju dēļ viņš var veicināt pinīgi aplamu darbību un domāšanu. Drīzāk vidējam pilsonim jāiedod kritēriji un struktūra, kas, līdzīgi kā epidemioloģiskais dienests savlaicīgi brīdina par nevēlamam tendencēm. Šim kantorim jābūt profesionālam, nepolitiskam un labi apmaksātam.


 Jā tev šeit ir taisnība, jo es arī toreiz ka rakstīju tā bišķi aizdomājos, ka lai nepakļautos nekādām zombēšanām, reklāmām ir vaidzīgas cilvēkam zināšanas ar kuru palīdzību tad varētu viņš pats izdarīt savus lēmumus, pēc kādiem vispār pieņemtiem kritērījiem un struktūras, jeb Metodika pēc kuras tad var atrast to patiesību, un noskaidrot kas tad īsti ir paties dažādās situācijās.
pašlaik mūsdienās šīs te patiesības ir iekodētas ideoloģijās, bet neviens nedod cilvēkam metodiku pēc kuras tad pats varētu izlemt kas ir kas !!

----------


## Raimonds1

Jo cilvēkam nebūs zināt, ka taisa desas un politiku.  :: 

Labie igauņi pirms vēlēšanām noreformēja savu pārvaldi kapitāli, tos pašus poličus samazināja, bet palielināja algas un aprīkojumu un pateicīgā tauta šitādus reformatorus izbalsoja ārā ....

----------


## guguce

Nedemokrātiski ir cilvēkus dalīt pēc gudrības, nervu darbības tipa vai rakstura.
Nevar 1 cilvēks balsot par 10. Gala rezultātā iegūsim to pašu, jo arī tas 1 var kļūdīties
vai tikt uzpirkts. Plus vēl klāt 9 neapmierinātie.

----------


## Raimonds1

Tā viš" i" tik maldināt tos 10 nevajag un ja tas noticis, atgadināt vajag
2006.gada 11.aprīļa Diena 5.lpp.: krīzes nebūs

----------


## Zane.V

Starptautiskā valūtas fonda vadītājs brīdina ka var notikt  3.pasaules karš, vairāk par to -
http://www.vpomestie.ru/blog/2009-03-25-310

----------


## sharps

> Starptautiskā valūtas fonda vadītājs brīdina ka var notikt  3.pasaules karš, vairāk par to -
> http://www.vpomestie.ru/blog/2009-03-25-310


 tu tam tici ko krievi raksta? telegraafs nesen rakstiija ka SVF ir apvainojies uz latviju.  ::

----------

